# تأملات روحية عن الــــــروح القــــــدس (بمناسبة بدء صوم الرسل  )



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية عن الــــــروح القــــــدس (بمناسبة بدء صوم الرسل  )
*






حبيت نعمل موضوع روحى عن الروح القدس بمناسبة صوم الرسل المبارك ,,
وصوم الرسل كلنا عارفين انه مدته بتختلف من سنة لسنة والسنة دى  2011 صوم الرسل مدته 29 يوماً .. يعنى مدته بسيطة خالص 
فياريت كلنا ناخد بركة الصوم .

+ وفى المشاركة اللى جاية هنلاقى ملف حلو عن صوم الآباء الرسل ..

+ التأملات الروحية منقولة للأمانة.

+ كل سنة وأنتم طيبين ومع المسيح تبارك اسمه تكونوا دايماً فرحانين +

 آميــــــــــــن


*†**أذكرونا فى صلواتكم **†*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

+* لقيت ملف حلو خالص عن صوم الرسل فعلشان كدة هختصر واكتفى بالتأملات الروحية فقط
أما المعلومات عن " صوم الرسل " فهتلاقوها هنا فى الملف دة 
وهو من اعداد تاسونى أسميشال...*

* صوم الرسل (ملف قوى ) *







*يتبع ....*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*امتلئوا بالروح




ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، 
بل امتلئوا بالروح ( أف 5: 18 )

بمجرد الإيمان، يسكن الروح القدس في المؤمن، وأما الامتلاء بالروح القدس فيتطلب من الشخص، التكريس، بالإضافة إلى الإيمان. 
عندما يُختم المؤمن بالروح القدس، فإن المؤمن يمتلك الروح القدس.
 ولكن عند امتلاء المؤمن بالروح القدس، فإن الروح القدس هو الذي يمتلك المؤمن.

وليس معنى الملء بالروح، كما يتبادر إلى أذهان البعض، أن آخذ كمية أكبر من الروح القدس، هذا ليس صحيحًا. 

فالروح القدس أقنوم إلهي، وبالتالي، فإنه لا يُعطى بكيل. لكن المشكلة أن إنائي (قلبي)، في أوقات كثيرة، لا يكون فارغًا، بل يكون مملوءًا بأشياء أخرى، وبالتالي، فإن الروح القدس لا يملؤه تمامًا.
 حين آمنت، سكن فيَّ الروح القدس، لكني أختبر الملء عندما لا يملك على قلبي شخص آخر، أو شيء آخر. 
عندما لا يكون في القلب أي جزء لا يملك عليه الروح القدس، مُستحضرًا إليه المسيح، عندئذٍ أكون ممتلئًا من الروح القدس.

وعليه فالامتلاء بالروح ليس أننا نأخذ المزيد من الروح القدس، بل أنه هو الذي يأخذ المزيد منا. ويظل يمتلك أكثر فأكثر ليملأ كياننا بالمسيح.
ولقد كان المسيح ممتلئًا من الروح القدس، وكان دائمًا هكذا. كان ممتلئًا منه وهو يأكل، وهو يشرب، وهو يوبخ المدن، وهو يبكي عند قبر لعازر. 
وهكذا يستطيع المؤمن أن يكون ممتلئًا من الروح القدس وهو ذاهب إلى عمله، أو وهو في البيت، أو وهو يمارس أموره العادية، وذلك إذا كان كل مشغولية فكره هو المسيح.

هذه هي الحياة التي تُسمى بالحقيقة حياة. قال المسيح: «أما أنا، فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة، وليكون لهم أفضل» ( يو 10: 10 ).
 والحياة الأفضل، أو الحياة الفائضة، هي حياة الملء بالروح القدس.

والامتلاء من الروح القدس، ليس هو ـ كما يظن البعض ـ صُنع القوات والعجائب. قيل عن يوحنا المعمدان إنه «من بطن أمه يمتلئ من الروح القدس» ( لو 1: 15 )، وقيل أيضًا عن هذا الممتلئ من بطن أمه من الروح القدس، إنه «لم يفعل آية واحدة» ( يو 10: 41 ).
 من الجانب الآخر، كان مؤمنو كورنثوس يتكلمون بألسنة، ويعملون القوات، لكنهم لم يكونوا مُمتلئين من الروح القدس، ولم يكونوا روحيين.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*عمل الروح القدس في الفرد





إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى ( أف 1: 13 ،14)
يعلن الكتاب بوضوح أن الإيمان بالمسيح يؤدي مباشرة إلى سُكنى الروح القدس ( 1كو 12: 2 ؛ رو8: 9،15). والله، بالروح القدس، يحيا ويعمل في كل مؤمن.

قد وعد الرب تلاميذه قبل أن يتركهم بأنه سيرسل لهم معزياً آخر ليمكث معهم إلى الأبد ( يو 14: 16 ، 26، 15: 26، 16: 7).

 ويجب أن نوضح أمرين: "معزي". الكلمة هنا تعني حرفياً (شخص يذهب إلى آخر لإعانته). و"آخر" هذه الكلمة تعني (آخر من نفس النوع) وليس مختلفاً.

عندما كان الرب يسوع بجانب تلاميذه، كان يعينهم وهو يَعِد هنا أن الروح القدس سيقوم بنفس العمل لنا اليوم. الروح القدس هو العامل في الولادة الثانية ( يو 3: 5 -8)، وسُكناه في كل مؤمن يختم المؤمن لله.

 وهكذا فإن كل مؤمن يحمل علامة إفرازه لله، كما يؤكد الختم الملكي على وثيقة ما أنها وثيقة الملك. وينشئ الروح القدس داخل كل مؤمن الإحساس بأنه ابن لله، فيمكننا في تمام فرح العلاقة العائلية أن نهتف "يا أبا الآب" ( رو 8: 14 -16).

 وبينما يُعلن الروح القدس، المسيح للمؤمن ( يو 16: 13 ،14)، فهو يفتح له كل كنوز الله المذخرة لنا في المسيح، وهى ليست الآن لكن في الأبدية أيضاً. فالروح القدس هو عربون ميراثنا ( 2كو 1: 22 ؛ 5: 5؛ أف1: 14).

يتجه الكثيرون منا لله في أوقات الأزمات العصيبة، لكننا لا نقدر أن نعبِّر عن عُمق احتياجنا، فيقوم الروح القدس بتقديم الاحتياجات لله شافعاً فينا ( رو 8: 27 ). ويجب أن يكون عمل الروح القدس ظاهراً في كل مؤمن ( غل 5: 22 ،23).
 لقد ظهر ثمر الروح - المحبة، والفرح، والسلام، طول الأناة، اللطف، الصلاح، الإيمان، الوداعة، والتعفف - ظهرت كاملة في المسيح.

 هل الله يعمل فيَّ بالروح القدس ليجعلني أكثر شبهاً بالمسيح؟ 

يا له من سؤال! لا نجد أبداً الكتاب يتكلم عن الملء بالروح كبركة ثانية، لكن الملء بالروح هو من خصائص السلوك المسيحي ( أع 2: 4 ؛ 4: 8؛ 31، 13: 9؛ أف5: 18). إذا كان لدينا وعاء ممتلئ إلى نصفه بالحجارة، فعلينا أن نفرغه منها أولاً إن كنا نريد أن نملأه تماماً بالماء.

كم نحتاج إلى مزيد من الحرص لأنه بالكلام الرديء والمرارة والخبث، نحن نُعيق ونُحزن الروح القدس ( أف 4: 29 -31)، وقد نُطفئ الروح أيضاً ( 1تس 5: 19 ). 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا






وكذلك الروح أيضًا يعين ضعفاتنا، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي ( رو 8: 26 )
نلاحظ أن الرسول لا يقول إن الروح القدس يلاشي ضعفاتنا، بل إنه يعيننا ونحن في هذه الحالة.

 والضعف المقصود في العبارة «يُعين ضعفاتنا» قد يعني الضعف الناتج عن الجهل، وهذا واضح من قول الرسول: «الروح أيضًا يُعين ضعفاتنا، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي».

 فنحن نعلم فقط بعض العلم، لا العلم كله. ولذلك، فإننا في أحيان كثيرة لا نعلم ما هو الأفضل، سواء بالنسبة لنا، أو للآخرين، أو لمجد الرب. أحيانًا كثيرة نُشبه المريض الذي يذهب إلى الطبيب، لا لكي يطلب منه أن يكتب له علاجًا معينًا، فهو لا يعلم نوع المرض الذي عنده، ولا نوع العلاج الذي يحتاجه. لكن الرسول بولس يطمئن قلوبنا، فالروح القدس يُعين ضعفنا في هذا الأمر.

وقد يكون الضعف الذي يعيننا الروح القدس فيه، هو الضعف الإنساني الناتج عن هشاشة أوانينا الخزفية، نظرًا لعدم فداء أجسادنا بعد.

وقد يكون هو الضعف البشري الناتج عن ضغط الظروف. فعندما يكون المؤمن منحنيًا من وطأة التجارب المُحرقة والظروف الصعبة، بل وعندما تصل الحال بالمؤمن إلى الاكتئاب نتيجة ضغط الشر حوله أو في داخله. 
وعندما يصل إلى نهايته، ويكون على وشك اليأس والاستسلام، فإن الروح القدس يقيله من تلك الحالة، لأن الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا.

وعندما نصلي، وتبدو كأن السماء نحاس، والله لا يسمع، فإن الروح القدس يعطينا أن نتمسك بالرب بكل قوة، قائلين له كما قال يعقوب قديمًا: «لا أطلقك إن لم تباركني» ( تك 32: 26 ).

وقد يمكننا أن نضيف إلى الضعف المقصود هنا، شعورنا أيضًا بعدم الأهلية، وعدم الاستحقاق. في هذه الحالات كلها لنا الوعد الكريم أن «الروح أيضًا يعين ضعفاتنا».

 فإذا كنا ضعفاء، عاجزين حتى عن رفع الصلاة، أو غير قادرين على رفعها كما ينبغي، أو لا نعلم كيف نصلي، ولا ماذا يجب أن نطلب، وإذا كان يغمرنا الشعور بعدم المعرفة، أو عدم الاستحقاق، فإن في هذا كله لنا أن نتمتع بشفاعة الروح القدس فينا.

يرتبط بما سبق أن واحدًا من أسماء الروح القدس هو «المعزي»، وباليوناني "باراكليتوس"، وتعني حرفيًا "الواقف إلى جوارنا ليعضدنا ويؤازرنا ويسندنا" ( أف 3: 16 ؛ رو15: 13؛ في1: 19).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*زيت الابتهاج






وأما ثمر الروح فهو ... فرح (أو ابتهاج) 
( غل 5: 22 )

الابتهاج اختبار شخصي. فنحن قد نفرح مع الفرحين لكننا لا نفرح نيابة عنهم. وقديماً قال صاحب الأمثال: "القلب يعرف مرارة نفسه، وبفرحه لا يشاركه غريب" ( أم 14: 10 ). 

ونحن لا يقدر أحد أن ينزع منا الفرح الذي يمنحه لنا المسيح. ومن الخير أن نذكر أنه من الممكن ـ ونحن نجتاز عالماً من الضيق كالذي نعيش فيه ـ أن يتحول حزننا إلى فرح بواسطة الكيمياء الإلهية.
 فبإشارة من الرب يسوع الذي لا يعرفه العالم تصبح دموع آلامنا خمراً جيدة تُفرح قلوبنا.

إن ثمر وجود الروح داخلنا: فرح. ونتعلم من هذا أن الروح القدس بنشاطه الصامت في قلوبنا يولِّد فيها إحساساً غامراً بالفرح الصحيح الذي لا يستمد مقوماته من أسباب عالمية أو طبيعية.
 وشكراً لله فإن هذه العطية ممنوحة لنا في كيل فائض. ولذلك فإن كؤوسنا ريا بواسطة الروح القدس. ومن هنا قيل عن التلاميذ في بكور تاريخ الكنيسة أنهم امتلأوا من الفرح والروح القدس ( أع 13: 52 ).

إن المسيح المرتفع ممسوح الآن بزيت الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائه ( عب 1: 9 ).
 لقد صُلب مرة، لكن الله، بالقيامة والصعود، عرَّفه سبيل الحياة، وملأه سروراً مع وجهه ( مز 16: 11 ؛ أع2: 28). ومن هنا فإن ثمر الروح القدس الذي انسكب يوم الخمسين هو فرح. 

وهذا الفرح هو سماوي طبيعة ونشأة. وعمل الروح القدس فينا هو أن يملأ القلب بفرح الرب. ومن حقنا أن نخصص لأنفسنا لغة المرنم: "مسحت بالدهن رأسي، كأسي ريا".

فهل هذه الوفرة من الفرح اختبارنا جميعاً؟ وإلا، فما السبب؟ هل أعمال الجسد تعطل فينا ثمر الروح؟ هوذا الرسول يصلي من أجل القديسين في رومية أن "يملأهم إله الرجاء كل سرور وسلام في الإيمان ليزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس" ( رو 15: 13 ).
 وقال الرب يسوع "كلمتكم بهذا لكي يثبت فرحي فيكم ويكمل فرحكم".

إن المسيح نفسه هو مصدر هذا الفرح، والروح يهدينا إليه فنبتهج بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد.
 فإن الرب يمنحنا من فرحه. لقد كان موضوعاً أمامه سرور. وعطيته الموعودة يصفها بفمه الكريم "يثبت فرحي فيكم" ( يو 15: 11 ).*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*يتبع لا حقــــــــــاً...
*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2011)

*امتلئوا بالروح




ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، 
بل امتلئوا بالروح ( أف 5: 18 )


أولا كل سنه وأنت والأسره
وكل المنتدى وشعب المسيح بخير
موضوع يستحق التقييم
متابع
شكرااااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
 *​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *امتلئوا بالروح
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*أولا بردووو
 كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا أستاذنا وكل اسرتكم بخير
ثانياً نحب نشوف مشاركاتكم واضافتكم المميزة
 زى كل مرة فى الموضوعات الروحية
+وميرسى كتير لتقيكم +
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى تاملات جميلة جداااا
كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى تاملات جميلة جداااا
> كل سنه وانت طيب*​


*مش هينفع ميرسى وخلاص يا امى الغالية فيييييييين إضافات حضرتك المميزة 
أكيد هتخلى الموضوع مفيد اكتر واكتر
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة يا امى *


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية فى صوم الرسل
صوم الرسل هو صوم خدمة الكنيسة وهى تنطلق للكرازة نحو العالم كله حسب وصية السيد المسيح الأخيرة لكل تلاميذه فى كل الأجيال وكل الأزمان "اذهبوا" (مت 1:28). 
أولاً: إرسالية ثلاثية :
لقد كانت إرسالية السيد المسيح لهم ثلاثية المهام كما يلى :
1- تلمذوا جميع الأمم شرقاً وغرباً : وهذه التلمذة هى تربية شخصية مسيحية كاملة أو بالأحرى مشاركة فى الحياة والمصير وهى عمل روحى بالدرجة الأولى لأنها بناء واعداد روحى متكامل.



2- عمدوا باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس : أى الولادة الجديدة للملكوت الجديد. وهذه المعمودية قائمة أساساً على الإيمان بالثالوث

صوم الرسل هو صوم خدمة الكنيسة وهى تنطلق للكرازة نحو العالم كله حسب وصية السيد المسيح الأخيرة لكل تلاميذه فى كل الأجيال وكل الأزمان "اذهبوا" (مت 1:28). 

أولاً: إرسالية ثلاثية :

لقد كانت إرسالية السيد المسيح لهم ثلاثية المهام كما يلى :
1- تلمذوا جميع الأمم شرقاً وغرباً : وهذه التلمذة هى تربية شخصية مسيحية كاملة أو بالأحرى مشاركة فى الحياة والمصير وهى عمل روحى بالدرجة الأولى لأنها بناء واعداد روحى متكامل.

2- عمدوا باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس : أى الولادة الجديدة للملكوت الجديد. وهذه المعمودية قائمة أساساً على الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس والتوبة عن الأعمال الميتة القديمة (إذا كان المعمد إنساناً كبيراً)، ولهذا فالمعمودية هى باب الأسرار ومدخل الحياة المسيحية.

3- علموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به : والتعليم هنا هو العملية اليومية المصاحبة للحياة المسيحية الجديدة وهى بالأساس كلمة الله الحية والفعالة، والنبع الدائم لحياة الإنسان المسيحى.

ثانياً: فرحة ثلاثية :

عندما شرع السبعون رسولاً فى إرساليتهم وخدمتهم عادوا بفرح إلى السيد المسيح، ولكن فرحتهم هذه كانت ثلاثية الأبعاد كما يقرر القديس لوقا الرسول فى الإنجيل (لو 17:10-20) :

1- فرح بالخدمة : وهذا هو فرح الإنجاز والشعور بتحقيق المهام التى اوكلت إليهم من قبل السيد. وهذا يبين مقدار حماسهم ونشاطهم ومحبتهم وتعبهم...

2- فرح بالسلطان : وهو البعد الثانى حيث عادوا بفرح من خدمتهم وهو فرح الإنتصار والغلبة والسلطان المعطى 

لهم بحيث لا يصيبهم أى أذى من العدو "ولا يضركم شئ".

3- فرح بالملكوت : وهذا هو البعد الأهم الذى يكمل فرحتهم، أى فرح المصير الأبدى. فالخدمة سوف تنتهى ونأخذ المكافأة.. وحربنا سوف تنتهى وننال النصرة.. ولكن يبقى نصيبنا السماوى وفرحنا الأبدى "وكل من لم يوجد مكتوباً فى سفر الحياة طرح فى بحيرة النار" (رؤ 15:20).

ثالثاً: مواهب ثلاثية :

وبعد أن نال الرسل مواهب الروح القدس فى يوم الخمسين، يتكلم القديس بولس عن هذه العطايا العظيمة والتى يمنحها الله لكنيسته، ويربط بينها وبين الأقانيم الثلاثة بصورة إيمانية رائعة فيقول فى (1كو 4:12-6) :

1- "أنواع مواهب موجودة ولكن الروح واحد،2- أنواع خدم موجودة ولكن الرب واحد، 3- أنواع أعمال موجودة ولكن الله واحد،

4- الذى يعمل الكل فى الكل". 

وهـذه كلهـا (المـــواهب - الخدم - الأعمــــال) هـى عطايـا المسيـح لكنيستـه لتكميـل عملهـا وكرازتها وانتشارها.

رابعاً: ثمار ثلاثية :

وعلى نفس هذه الصورة المدهشة تبدو ثمار الروح القدس وكأنها شجرة لها ثلاثة 

فروع، وفى كل فرع ثلاث ثمار كما نقرأ عن ذلك فى (رسالة غل22:5،23) :

1- الفرع الأول : محبة، فرح، سلام: وهى ثمار توجه نظرنا نحو الله مصدرنا، ومصدرها الوحيد لحياتنا، ومنه نفيض بها على الآخرين.

2- الفرع الثانى : طول أناة، لطف، صلاح: وهى ثمار توجه أفكارنا وخدمتنا نحو الآخرين وكأنها تشكل أساسيات علاقتنا الإجتماعية.

3- الفرع الثالث : إيمان، وداعة تعفف: وهى ثمار توجه نظرنا نحو ذواتنا لنحفظها فى الإيمان، ونجملها بالوداعة، ونمنعها من الشهوات بالتعفف.

خامساً: والبركة الرسولية ثلاثية :

ففى نهاية صلواتنا يختم الأب الكاهن كل خدمة بهذه البركة الثلاثية.

1- محبة الله الآب. 2- نعمة الإبن الوحيد. 3- شركة موهبة عطية الروح القدس. تكون مع جميعكم​*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2011)

*من هو الروح القدس؟
الروح القدس هو (شخص) حقيقي جاء إلى الأرض ليحل على تابعي يسوع المسيح الحقيقيين  و بعد أن قام يسوع المسيح من الأموات وصعد إلى السماء (أعمال الرسل 2)، قال لتلاميذه:

• "وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر يمكث معكم إلى الأبد روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم. لا أترككم يتامى إني آتي إليكم"
(يوحنا 14: 16 – 18).
الروح القدس ليس ظلاً روحياً غامضاً ولا هو مجرد قوة ولكنه الله بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى وهو مساوي لله الآب والله الإبن في كل شيء.

• قال يسوع: "دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى إنقضاء الدهر" (متى 28: 18 – 20).

الله هو الآب والإبن والروح القدس وكل الصفات الإلهية المنسوبة إلى الآب والإبن تنسب بالتساوي إلى الروح القدس. يولد الشخص ولادة روحية ثانية عندما يؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح ويقبله سيداً ومخلصاً (يوحنا 1: 12 – 13) (يوحنا 3:3 – 21) وعندها يسكن الله بالروح القدس داخل الشخص المؤمن (1كورنثوس 3: 16) و الروح القدس لديه التفكير والعاطفة والإرادة (1كورنثوس 2: 11) (رومية 15: 30) (1كورنثوس 12: 11) وهذا يعني أنه ليس مجرد قوة.

إن أحد الأدوار الرئيسية للروح القدس هو أن يكون شاهداً عن يسوع المسيح (يوحنا 15: 26) (يوحنا 16: 14) فهو يخبر قلوب الناس عن حقيقة يسوع المسيح. ويُعد الروح القدس مُعلماً للمسيحين المؤمنين (1كورنثوس 2: 9 – 14) ويكشف إرادة الله لنا.

• "أما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب بإسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يوحنا 14: 26)
• "وأما متى جاء روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يوحنا 16: 13).

إن الروح القدس أعطي ليسكن في الذين يؤمنون بيسوع المسيح ليحيوا حياة كما يريد الله. حياة تعكس صفات الإله الذي يؤمنون به ، فالروح القدس سيُظهِر ثمره في حياتنا: المحبة، الفرح، السلام، طول الأناة، اللطف، الصلاح، الإيمان، الوداعة، التعفف. (غلاطية 5: 22 – 23).

فبدلاً من أن تحاول أن تكون محب وصبور فإن الله يطلب منك أن تعتمد عليه وهو سوف يبني كل هذه الأشياء و يُظهرها في حياتك. لذلك علينا كمسيحيين أن نسلك بالروح القدس (غلاطية 5: 25) وأن نملتئ بالروح (أفسس 5: 18) بالإضافة لذلك فإن الروح القدس يعطي المؤمنين القوة ليستثمروا مواهبهم ويقوموا بواجباتهم وخدماتهم والتي تُنتح نمواً روحياً بين المؤمنين (رومية 12) (1كورنثوس 12) (افسس 4).

يقوم الروح القدس أيضاً بدور آخر في غير المؤمنين فهو يُبكّت القلوب حول حقيقة أننا خطاة وأننا بحاجة إلى الغفران من الله. وكم أن يسوع بار إذ جاء وتعذب ومات على الصليب من أجلنا وبدلاً عنا نحن الخطاة دافعاً ثمن خطايانا وقام بعدها من بين الأموات، وأن الله في النهاية سوف يدين العالم وكل من لا يؤمن بالمسيح رباً ومخلصاً سيدان (يوحنا 16: 8 – 11) الروح القدس يُلح على قلوبنا وعقولنا ويطلب منا أن نتوب وأن نرجع إلى الله لنحصل على الغفران وعلى حياة جديدة.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*فيض القلب الشبعان





فاض قلبي بكلامٍ صالح. متكلمٌ أنا بإنشائي للملك. لساني قلمُ كاتبٍ ماهرٍ. أنت أبرع جمالاً من بني البشر ( مز 45: 1 ،2)
نجد في بداية مزمور45 أحلى كلام يُقال، وذلك لأنه كلام له وعنه. كما نجد في لوقا24 أحلى كلام يُسمع، لأنه كلام عنه ومنه، عندما ابتدأ المسيح يشرح لتلميذي عمواس "من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء ... الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب" ( لو 24: 27 ).

 فالكلام الذي له وعنه في مزمورنا ارتبط بفيضان القلب، والكلام الذي عنه ومنه ارتبط بالتهاب القلب: "ألم يكن قلبنا ملتهباً فينا إذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق ويوضح لنا الكتب؟" ( لو 24: 32 ).

 والسبب في هذا وذاك هو أن المرنم هنا يتكلم عنه بقيادة الروح القدس: "لساني قلمُ كاتبٍ ماهرٍ"، والمسيح بعد القيامة كان يكلم تلاميذه أيضاً بالروح القدس ( أع 1: 2 ).

ونجد الروح القدس في هذا المزمور له ثلاث وظائف، فهو يقود للسجود، ويملأ القلب بالفرح، ويربط النفس بالمسيح. فالروح القدس في ع1 هو مُنشئ السجود الحقيقي، كيف لا ومهمته العُظمى ـ كما نفهم من العهد الجديد ـ أن يشغل القلب بالمسيح وأمجاده ( يو 16: 13 -15).

ثم في ع7 نقرأ أن الله قد مسح المسيح بزيت الابتهاج (وهو رمز للروح القدس) أكثر من رفقائه (وهم المؤمنون كما نفهم من رسالة العبرانيين3: 14). وكما كان للمسيح فرحه الخاص بالروح القدس، فإن لنا نحن أيضاً ـ بعد أن أخذنا المسحة من القدوس ـ أن نفرح في الروح القدس ( رو 14: 17 )، فالارتباط عظيم بين الروح القدس والفرح ( أع 13: 52 ؛ أف5: 18،19).

وأخيراً يجعل الروح القدس المؤمن ينسى كل ما هو وراء، ويمتد إلى ما هو قدام (ع10)، كما فعل عبد إبراهيم قديماً مع رفقة (تك24). لقد قالت رفقة، رداً على طلب العبد: "أذهب"، وسارت معه حوالي ثمانمائة كيلو متر عبر الصحاري. 
ما الذي دفعها إلى ذلك إلا المحبة لإسحاق؟ ونحن أيضاً في رحلتنا إلى عريسنا السماوي عبر آلاف السنين، يعمل الروح القدس فينا نفس ما عمله العبد مع رفقة، إذ يريدنا أن ننسى شعبنا وبيت أبينا، لنقول له بصدق
"شعبك شعبي وإلهك إلهي".
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*شهادة الروح القدس لنا بغفران خطايانا





لأنه بقربان واحد قد أكمل إلى الأبد المقدسين. ويَشهد لنا الروح القدس أيضًا .. يقول الرب .. لن أذكر خطاياهم وتعدياتهم في ما بعد ( عب 10: 14 - 17)
موضوع شهادة الروح القدس، جديرة بأن نعطيها كل انتباه، وموضوعها أن الله غفر خطايانا، وأنه لن يذكرها فيما بعد. وعندما يسجل الوحي هذه الكلمات المُعزية: «لن أذكر خطاياهم وتعدياتهم فيما بعد» فهذا معناه أن الله سبق وذكر هذه الخطايا، لكنه لن يذكرها بعد ذلك إلى الأبد. لقد ذكرها الله واحدة فواحدة في الجلجثة، عندما وضع الرب على المسيح إثم جميعنا ( إش 53: 6 ). كما ذكرها مرة ثانية عندما أتينا إليه كخطاة، معترفين بآثامنا وبشرِّنا العظيم، فسمعنا من فمه الكريم، قوله الحلو: «مغفورة لك خطاياك». ولكنه ـ بحسب شهادة الروح القدس لنا ـ لن يعود بعد ذلك يذكرها مرة أخرى إلى الأبد. ويا لها من أخبار سارة حقًا للخطاة، تمنحهم الضمير المُكمَّل إلى الأبد.

وما عمله المسيح لأجلنا، وما يعمله الروح القدس فينا، يمكن تشبيهه بما يحدث في حالة شخص مديون، وعليه حكم بالسجن، وتدَّخل أحد الأصدقاء الأغنياء فسدد نيابة عن صديقه الغرامة التي عليه لكي يعفيه من السجن. لكن لنفترض أن هذا الصديق الذي سدد الدين، نسيَ أن يبلّغ صديقه بذلك. سيظل ذلك الصديق يخشى مواجهة الشرطة، وهو يتوقع بين لحظة وأخرى أن تأتي الشرطة لإلقاء القبض عليه وإيداعه السجن. وهكذا تمر الأيام بالنسبة له بطيئة متثاقلة، والخوف يملأ كيانه. لكن ما أن يبلغه الصديق أنه قد سدد نيابة عنه كل ديونه، ويسلّمه الإيصال بذلك، حتى يتبدَّل حاله، وتنفرج أساريره، ويمكنه العيش في اطمئنان وسلام، فلا خطر عليه بعد.

هذا بالضبط ما عمله المسيح في الجلجثة من ألفي عام. لقد سدد المسيح ديوننا بالكامل في الجلجثة، ثم أتى الروح القدس من السماء لكي يبلغني النبأ السار: أنني الآن مغفور الإثم، وأنني مُبرر تمامًا.

ماذا لو افترضنا أن الله أرسل ملاكًا من السماء ليُخبرني أنا شخصيًا أنني مغفور الخطايا إلى الأبد، وأن الله لن يذكر خطاياي فيما بعد؟ ألا يكون هذا شيئًا عظيمًا، ويملأ قلبي بالثقة؟ .. لكن ليس ملاكًا هذا الذي يشهد لي بذلك، بل هو الله الروح القدس. أ ليست شهادته أعظم بما لا يُقاس؟ ثم إنه لم يُخبرنا بها شفاهة في ذات يوم، بل أخبرنا بها مسجلة بوضوح في الكتاب المقدس!
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعا 
وميرسي ابو تربو علي التأمل الجمييييييييل​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يونيو 2011)

*لماذا صوم الرسل 

*





* قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

*





* لا يستهن أحد بصوم أباءنا الرسل ، فهو أقدم صوم عرفته الكنيسة المسيحية فى كل أجيالها واشار إليه السيد بقوله
 "ولكن حينما يرفع عنهم العريس فحينئذ يصومون"
 وصام الآباء الرسل ، كبداية لخدمتهم ، فالرب نفسه بدأ خدمته بالصوم ، أربعين يوماً على الجبل 
 صوم الرسل إذن ، هو صوم خاص بالخدمة والكنيسة. قيل عن معلمنا بطرس الرسول إنه صام إلـى أن "جاع كثيراً واشتهى أن يأكـل " (أع10:10)
 وفى جوعه رأى السماء مفتوحة، ورأى رؤيا عن قبول الأمم . وكما كان صومهم مصحوباً بالرؤى والتوجيه الإلهى ، كان مصحوبا أيضاً بعمل الروح القدس وحلوله
ويقول الكتاب: "وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون ، قال الروح القدس إفرزوا لى برنابا وشاول للعمل الذى دعوتهما إليه. فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا، ووضعوا عليهما الأيادى ، ثم أطلقوهما. فهذان إذ أرسلا من الروح القدس، انحدرا إلى سلوكية" (أع13: 2-4) أمور هامة ، تميز بها صوم آبائنا الرسل ، منها: الصوم، والصلاة والخدمة، وعمل الروح القدس. ويسرنا أن يعمل الروح القدس خلال الصوم وأن تأتى الدعوة الإلهية خلال الصوم 
 وان تتم سيامة الخدام أثناء الصوم أيضاً ... ، وأن يبدأ الخدام بالصوم ، قبل البدء بالخدمة .... هناك أصوام خاصة بالتوبة ، مثل صوم أهل نينوى، ومثل أصوام التذلل التى تكلم عنها سفر يوئيل . وأصوام أخرى خاصة بطلبة معينة، مثل صوم أستير ، وأصوام لإخراج الشياطين، كما قال الرب إن هذا الجنس لا يخرج بشئ إلا بالصلاة والصوم . وأصوام نصومها قبل كل نعمة نتلقاها من الرب، كالأصوام التى تسبق الأسرار المقدسة كالمعمودية والميرون والتناول والكهنوت. أما صوم الرسل فهو من أجل الخدمة والكنيسة على الأقل لكى نتعلم لزوم الصوم للخدمة ، ونفعه لها. نصوم لكى يتدخل الله فى الخدمة ويعينها . ونصوم لكى نخدم ونحن فى حالة روحية . ونصوم شاعرين بضعفنا... كم اشتهينا مجئ هذا الصوم ، خلال الخمسين المقدسة

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*الامتلاء بالروح القدس
امتلئوا بالروح ( أف 5: 18 )





عملية الامتلاء بالروح القدس هى عملية تجري باستمرار، وليست اختباراً مميزاً يحصل عليه المؤمن مرة واحدة في الحياة.
 فالترجمة الحرفية للوصية هي هكذا "كونوا ممتلئين بالروح".
 وقد يبدأ الأمر باختبار مميز، لكنه يجب أن يستمر فيما بعد في اختبار الحياة اليومية. فامتلاء اليوم لا ينفع للغد. ولا بد أن تكون حالة الامتلاء هذه رغبة الكثيرين. 
وهي في الواقع حالة المؤمن المثالية على الأرض. وهذا يعني أن الروح القدس يقوم بعمله في المؤمن المسيحي.

لكن كيف يمكن للمؤمن أن يمتلئ بالروح القدس؟ لا يخبرنا الرسول بولس بهذا الأمر في رسالة أفسس؛ فإن الأمر لنا هو بالامتلاء.
لكن يمكننا أن نعرف من أماكن أخرى في كلمة الله أنه لكي نمتلئ بالروح يجب علينا أن نفعل التالي:

1 - نعترف بالخطايا المعروفة في حياتنا ونطرحها عنا ( 1يو 1: 5 -9). فمن الطبيعي ألا يقدر روح الله القدوس أن يعمل بحرية في حياة تتساهل مع الخطية.

2 - نقدم ذواتنا للرب بالكامل ( رو 12: 1 ،2). وهذا يتطلب التسليم الكامل لإرادتنا وفهمنا وجسدنا ووقتنا ومواهبنا وكنوزنا. فكل ناحية من نواحي حياتنا يجب أن تُستودع لسيطرته الكاملة.

3 - نجعل كلمة المسيح تسكن فينا بغنى ( كو 3: 16 ). وهذا يتطلب قراءة كلمة الله ودرسها وإطاعتها. فعندما تسكن فينا كلمة المسيح بغنى، فالنتائج هي نفسها التي تأتي نتيجة الامتلاء بالروح.

4 - أخيراً يجب علينا أن نُخلي أنفسنا من الذات ( في 2: 5 ). فلكي نملأ وعاءً معيناً بسائل ما، علينا أن نفرغه من القديم الذي فيه. لذلك يجب أن نفرّغ نفوسنا من ذواتنا إذا أردنا الامتلاء بالروح القدس.

كتب أحدهم معلقاً على هذا الموضوع قائلاً:
 فكما تركتم عبء خطيتكم واسترحتم على عمل المسيح الكامل، هكذا اتركوا أيضاً كل عبء الحياة والخدمة مُستريحين على عمل الروح القدس الجاري في داخلكم.

 لذلك ضعوا أنفسكم كل صباح تحت سيطرة الروح القدس واستريحوا مُسبحين مستودعين ذواتكم للرب لكي يدبر نهاركم ويعتني بكم. عوّدوا أنفسكم خلال النهار الاتكال على الرب وإطاعته بفرح متوقعين منه أن يقودكم وينيركم ويقوّمكم ويعلّمكم ويعمل فيكم ومعكم ما يريده. 
عندئذ يظهر فينا ثمر الروح القدس كما يريد لمجد الله.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*عربون الروح القدس






ولكن الذي يُثبِّتنا معكم في المسيح، وقد مسحنا هو الله، الذي خَتَمنا أيضًا وأعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا ( 2كو 1: 21 ، 22)
يُذكَر الروح القدس باعتباره العربون، ثلاث مرات، كلها في رسائل الرسول بولس ( 2كو 1: 21 ، 22؛ 2كو5: 5؛ أف1: 13، 14). وهناك معنيان للعربون:

المعنى الأول: العربون هو مبلغ من المال يُدفع لضمان جدية المتعاقد في إتمام ما بدأه، بحيث يخسر العربون الذي دفعه إذا تقاعس أو فشل في إتمام الصفقة.
 وحيث أن الروح القدس هو الله، فكأن الله بنفسه يضمن إتمام الفداء بالنسبة لنا. وعليه فإن عربون الروح يملأ قلب المؤمن بالثقة والسلام من جهة أبديته، ويقوده فعلاً للسجود. فنحن حين آمنا، أصبحنا ملكًا للرب، فختمنا الله لضمان وصولنا إليه ( أف 1: 13 ، 14)، لكن لاحظ أن الله لم يطلب منا عربونًا لضمان سيرنا القويم، أو لضمان جدية توبتنا، بل يا للعجب، فإنه هو الذي خلَّصنا، وهو الذي أعطانا العربون، عربون ميراثنا!

وعادة يكون العربون جزءًا من الثمن المُتفق عليه، بحيث يتم خصمه من المبلغ الكُلي عند إتمام الصفقة. وهذا يعطينا فكرة جميلة عن معنى العربون.
 فحيث أن العربون هو جزء مما سيحصل عليه المُتعاقد في النهاية، وحيث أن الروح القدس هو العربون، فهذا معناه أن الروح القدس سيكون لنا في السماء، وأننا بواسطته، سيمكننا أن نستمتع بما لنا في السماء. لكن لأنه يسكن فينا من الآن، فإنه يستجلب لنا أفراح السماء عينها قبل أن نصل إليها .. فيا لغبطتنا! فالله لم يُعطِنا مجرد وعد بالميراث الأبدي، بل أعطانا الروح القدس الذي بواسطته يمكننا أن نتذوق من الآن شيئًا من الأفراح القادمة التي لا تنتهي.

والمعنى الثاني للعربون: هو خاتم الخطبة (الدبلة) الذي كان يقدمه المُحب لحبيبته. وهو يُسمّى باللغة اليونانية "عَرَبون" (ذات الكلمة المُستخدمة هنا عن عربون الروح القدس).

 فإذا كان المعنى الأول يرتبط بالصفقة التجارية، وبالتالي فإنه يرتبط بالبر، فإن المعنى الثاني له علاقة بالحب. فعلاقتنا مع الله ليست فقط مرتبطة بالبر، بل بالأولى جدًا بالمحبة الأزلية التي في قلبه من نحونا.

 فلقد خطبنا الروح القدس لرجلٍ واحد هو المسيح ( 2كو 11: 2 )، وكما تذكِّر الدبلة الخطيبة، بالرجل الذي خُطبت له، الذي وجدت فيه ما تشتهيه، ووجد فيها كل مُناه، كذلك الروح القدس يذكِّرنا دائمًا بأننا مخطوبون للمسيح، وأننا غرض محبة قلبه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*يتبع لاحقاً....صلواتكم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يونيو 2011)

*إن  عربون الروح يملأ قلب المؤمن بالثقة والسلام من جهة أبديته، ويقوده فعلاً  للسجود. فنحن حين آمنا، أصبحنا ملكًا للرب، فختمنا الله لضمان وصولنا إليه (  أف 1: 13 ، 14)، لكن لاحظ أن الله لم يطلب منا عربونًا لضمان سيرنا  القويم، أو لضمان جدية توبتنا، بل يا للعجب، فإنه هو الذي خلَّصنا، وهو  الذي أعطانا العربون، عربون ميراثنا!

يسوع يباركك ويفرح قلبك
الموضوع من بدايته
ومع أستمراره
سبب بركه لينا
شكرا جداا
*





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *إن  عربون الروح يملأ قلب المؤمن بالثقة والسلام من جهة أبديته، ويقوده فعلاً  للسجود. فنحن حين آمنا، أصبحنا ملكًا للرب، فختمنا الله لضمان وصولنا إليه (  أف 1: 13 ، 14)، لكن لاحظ أن الله لم يطلب منا عربونًا لضمان سيرنا  القويم، أو لضمان جدية توبتنا، بل يا للعجب، فإنه هو الذي خلَّصنا، وهو  الذي أعطانا العربون، عربون ميراثنا!
> 
> يسوع يباركك ويفرح قلبك
> الموضوع من بدايته
> ...


*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ربنا يخليك يا استانا وميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك 
انا بتعلم منكم وبستفاد من مشاركاتكم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
آمين*


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2011)

*قسمة للرسل
قسمة تقال في صوم الرسل وسنوي

ما أبعد أحكامك عن الفحص وطرقك عن الاستقصاء كما بعدت (علت) السموات عن الأرض كذلك أيضاً بعدت أفكارك عن بني البشر إذ أخفيت هذه عن حكماء وفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال الصغار. نعم أيها الآب هكذا قد صارت المسرة أمامك أخترت جهلاء العالم لتخزي بهم الحكماء وأخترت ضعفاء العالم لتخزي بهم الأقوياء أخترت بطرس هذا وكان صياداً للسمك فصيرته صياداً للناس. أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة سأبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها هذا الذي عندما سألت تلاميذك الأطهار قائلاً لهم: من يقول الناس أني أنا ؟ صرخ قائلاً: أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي مخلص العالم طوباك يا بطرس فإن دماً ولحماً لم يعلن لك ذلك لكن روح الله الحال فيك. والذي أنكرك امام الجارية أعترف بك أمام الملوك والولاة أما بولس هذا الذي ظل طارداً زماناً طويلاً صيرته إناءاً مختاراً يحمل اسمك القدوس، فيما هو ذاهب إلى دمشق ليقبض على المسيحيين ويعذبهم، بغتة أشرق نور من السماء حوله وسمع صوتاً من السماء يقول به: شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني، صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس. لسان العطر هذا الذي كرز وبشر وعلم وأسس كنيستك المقدسة وفي أخر الكل أنعمت على رسوليك بطرس وبولس بما لم تره عين وما لم تسمع به أذن مالم يخطر على قلب بشر فإستشهد بطرس مصلوباً منكساً الرأس وبولس بحد السيف فنالا إكليل الرسولية وإكليل الشهادة يا الله الذي أنعم على رسوليه بتلك النعم الجزيلة أنعم علينا نحن الخطاة بغفران خطايانا وذنوبنا وآثامنا كي ندعوك بشكر: ابانا الذى فى السماوات… الخ*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2011)

*صوم الرسل
ومكانته الروحية في الكنيسة

صوم الرسل من الأصوام التي تحمل معاني روحية غاية في الأهمية بالنسبة للكنيسة. وبالرغم من أنه ثابت فيها منذ العصر الرسولي كصوم يتعلق بوجودها ذاته وباستمرارها على مدى الزمان، إلا أنه صار أحياناً سواء في الماضي أو في الحاضر موضوع حوار ونقاش، وذلك بسبب الجهل بمعناه الأصيل، وبسبب فقدان قيمته الروحية العملية في الكنيسة؛ وهذا مما يؤسف له. لذلك، وقبل أن نعرض لتحقيق وضعه التاريخي، يلزمنا أن نرسِّخ في الأذهان أهميته الروحية بالنسبة للكنيسة.
أهميته الروحية بالنسبة للكنيسة

فصوم الرسل كان أول صوم تم فيه وبواسطته أول عمل للكرازة والتبشير؛ فهو الصوم الذي وُلدت فيه الكنيسة وظهرت للوجود وتَحَدَّد شكلها في أورشليم وخارجها، أي أن صوم الرسل كان، ولا زال وسيظل أبداً، هو صوم الكرازة والخدمة والإرسالية؛ فهو متعلق أساساً بالشهادة للمسيح. لذلك جاء توقيته بعد حلول الروح القدس، باعتبار أن حلول الروح القدس إشارة لبدء حركة الخدمة: «وفيما هو مجتمع معهم أوصاهم أن لا يبرحوا من أورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الآب الذي سمعتموه مني . . . ستنالون قوة متى حلَّ الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهوداً في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض.» (أع 4:1 و8)
هنا اقتران الروح القدس مع صوم الرسل يكوِّن في الحقيقة صُلب الشهادة وقوتها، ويصوِّر أول صورة حية للكنيسة في معناها ومبناها: كرازة وشهادة بالروح: «ومتى جاء المُعزِّي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي. وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معي من الابتداء.» (يو 26:15 و27)
أما المصدر الذي نعتمد عليه اعتماداً كلياً في كون الرسل صاموا فعلاً بعد حلول الروح القدس حتى يباشروا الشهادة والخدمة وهم صيام، فهو قول الرسل أنفسهم في الدسقولية، حيث تقول في هذا الصدد:
[ومن بعد عيد الخمسين (العنصرة) عيِّدوا أيضاً أسبوعاً آخر… ثم نصوم بعد الراحة (أي بعد راحة يوم الأحد سابع يوم بعد العنصرة) … ومن بعد هذا (أي بعد صوم الرسل) نأمركم أن تصوموا كل أربعاء وكل جمعة وما أمكنكم أكثر من هذا فصوموا] (مج 20:15). إذاً، فصوم الرسل حقيقة تاريخية تستمد قوتها وديمومتها من كيان الكنيسة القائم الآن، وليس ذلك فحسب، بل إن كيان الكنيسة نفسه يستمد بداية وجوده تاريخياً وروحياً من هذا الصوم عينه! فالكنيسة كلها وفي كل العالم مديونة لصوم الرسل كيوبيل حي دائم، تعيِّد له على ممر الأجيال ونقطة انطلاق مضيئة تبدأ منها رحلتها لتجديد نشاطها وكرازتها كل عام. *​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2011)

*تبعوه وتركوا كل شيء:

هناك شيء جميل فيمن تبعوا السيد المسيح: أنهم تبعوه وتركوا كل شيء. كما قيل عن إبراهيم أبو الآباء أنه سار وراء الرب وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يذهب. والرسل عندما ساروا وراء السيد المسيح لم يكن له بيت، فقد كان يسير من بلد إلى بلد، ومن حقل إلى حقل، ومن مدينة إلى مدينة.. ويقول عنه الكتاب: "لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه" (فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ) (إنجيل متى 8: 20؛ إنجيل لوقا 9: 58). ولم يسأله الرسل أين سنذهب، فهذا لا يهتمون به، بل المهم أنهم يمشون وراءه.. وكان عندهم الإيمان بأن كل شيء سيكون كما ينبغي أن يكون.



سندتهم قوة الرب يسوع:

وبهذا الشكل أخذ الرسل قوة كبيرة. قوة من معاشرتهم للرب وقوة من مساندة الرب لهم. فكانوا يتكلمون ويسند الله كلامهم بالمعجزات، كما ورد في آخر إنجيل مارمرقس.

ومن قوة الآباء الرسل نجد أن عظة واحدة قالها القديس ماربطرس آمن بها 3000 واحد من اليهود، وتَعَمَّدوا في ذلك اليوم كما ورد في سفر الأعمال إصحاح اثنين من آية 38. ويقول الإنجيل: "وَكَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ تَنْمُو" (سفر أعمال الرسل 6: 7). وبعد أن كانوا يعلِمون في أورشليم بدأوا يُعَلِّمون في السامرة وفي كل مكان. والسيد المسيح قال لهم: "متى حل الروح القدس عليكم حينئذ تكونون لي شهوداً في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية وفي السامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض" (مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ) (سفر أعمال الرسل 1: 8).

هذه هي القوة التي كانت عند الآباء الرسل. ليس فقط عند الاثنى عشر رسول. فمار مرقس عندما جاء مصر كان فيها عبادات لا تحصى، العبادات الفرعونية الكبيرة، والعبادات اليهودية (فقد كان في اثنين من أحياء الإسكندرية عبادات يهودية)، والعبادات اليونانية التي انتشرت من بعد الإسكندر المقدوني وخلفائه من البطالمة وأيضاً عبادات رومانية منذ بدء الحكم الروماني على مصر من عهد اكتاڤيوس قيصر (أكتافيوس) واستمروا في الحكم حتى الفتح الإسلامي، أي كان هناك عبادات كثيرة.. وكان مارمرقس لا يملك شيئاً، ولكنه استطاع بنعمة الله أن يحوِّل الإسكندرية إلى بلد مسيحية قبل أن ينال إكليل الشهادة.

جماهير كثيرة كانت تتبع الإيمان ومن ضمنهم الكهنة أيضاً اليهود. ومَنْ يدرس تاريخ الكنيسة منكم في العصر الرسولي يرى عجباً. حيث كانوا ينادون باسم المسيح فيمنعهم الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة ويحذروهم من نطق اسم السيد المسيح، فيرد عليهم بطرس الرسول ويقول "يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُطَاعَ اللهُ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النَّاسِ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 5: 29). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). وهذه العبارة نرددها باستمرار ونؤمن بها. كانت سمة الكنيسة في العصر الرسولي هى سمة الانتشار على الرغم أنه كان هناك حكام في منتهى العنف مثل نيرون وحتى القرن الرابع، حيث كان هناك دقلديانوس وبعض الولاة في مصر في منتهى العنف، مثل أريانوس والي أنصنه.. ولكن المسيحية وقفت ضد كل هذا قوية بمعونة الله لها.






*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2011)

الآباء الرسل





  لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث  

    صوم الرسل:

    نحن الآن نصوم صيام الرسل، وبمناسبة صوم الرسل أود أن أكلمكم عن الآباء الرسل..

    وصوم الرسل كان أول صيام صامته الكنيسة المسيحية لأن الرسل صاموا هذا الصيام. ولكن هو ليس أهم صيام. هو أول صيام من جهة التاريخ، لكن ليس أهم صيام. أهم صيام في الكنيسة الصوم الذي صامه السيد المسيح نفسه (الأربعين المقدسة وإسبوع الآلام ويتبعهم الأربعاء والجمعة).


    أول شيء يجب أن تعرفوه عن الآباء الرسل أن السيد المسيح هو الذي اختارهم بنفسه وقال لهم: "لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ" (إنجيل يوحنا 15: 16).

    وهذا يرينا أن الوظيفة الكهنوتية تكون باختيار الرب. "لستم أنتم اخترتموني بل أنا اخترتكم" "وأرسلتكم لتصنعوا ثمراً ويدوم ثمركم" (وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ، وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ) فجميعهم كانوا مختارين من الرب.







     تباين الصفات الشخصية للرسل:

    وقد اختارهم الله من نوعيات مختلفة ومتعددة، اختار يوحنا الحبيب الرقيق الذي يتكئ على صدره، واختار بطرس الرسول الشديد الذي يتدخل في كل مناسبة ويتكلم سواء كان كلامه خطأ أم لا.  مثلما حدث عندما قال السيد المسيح للتلاميذ: "كلكم تنكرونني هذه الليلة" (كُلُّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِىَّ فِي هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ) (إنجيل متى 26: 31؛ إنجيل مرقس 14: 27)، فتدخل بطرس وقال: "أبداً. ولو أدى الأمر أن نموت معك". كان بطرس يتكلم  بحماس وكلامه حلو. ومرة أخرى عندما قال السيد المسيح: "من يقول الناس أني أنا؟" فرد بطرس قائلاً "أنت المسيح ابن الله الحي" فقال له السيد المسيح: "طوباك يا سمعان". وفي مرات أخرى عندما قال السيد المسيح: "سيقبِض علي رؤساء الكهنة.... وغيرهم، ويقتلونني وفي اليوم الثالث أقوم" فرد بطرس سريعاً: "حاشاك يا رب" "لن يحدث هذا أبداً". فرد عليه السيد المسيح: "اذهب عني يا شيطان أنت تفكر فيما للناس وليس فيما لله" (اذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَاشَيْطَانُ! أَنْتَ مَعْثَرَةٌ لِي، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا للهِ لكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ) (إنجيل متى 16: 23؛ إنجيل مرقس 8: 33).  أي أن السيد المسيح اختار هذا الرجل القوي المندفع الذي أحياناً يكون على حق في كلامه وأحياناً يخطئ واختار يوحنا الهادئ الناعم. واختار توما الشكاك الذي قال: "لا يمكن أن أصدق إلا عندما أضع إصبعي مكان المسامير".  أي اختار أنواع مختلفة من الناس. منهم أيضاً يهوذا الخائن. واختار أيضاً أناس ضعفاء مساكين صيادي سمك. لذلك بولس الرسول قال كلمة عجيبة في هذا الأمر حيث قال: "اخْتَارَ اللهُ جُهَّالَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءَ. وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ.  وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ أَدْنِيَاءَ الْعَالَمِ وَالْمُزْدَرَى وَغَيْرَ الْمَوْجُودِ لِيُبْطِلَ الْمَوْجُودَ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 1: 27).. أي الله اختار أناساً بسطاء.. ويقصد بذلك، أنه إذا كانوا جميعاً حكماء ربما إذا تكلموا كلام حكمة سَيُقَال أن هذا الكلام منهم؛ لكن إذا كانوا بسطاء وتكلَّموا هذا الكلام العميق، سيَعْلَم الناس أن هذا الكلام من الله وليس منهم.







     الرسل يمكن تقسيمهم لثلاثة فرق:

    أولاً: الاثنى عشر رسولاً.

    ثانياً: السبعون رسول الذين اختارهم السيد المسيح بعد ذلك. الذين منهم مارمرقس، ومنهم لوقا الإنجيلي، ومنهم برنابا،...إلخ. أيضاً يضاف للرسل فيما بعد النوع الثالث.

    ثالثاً: شاول الطرسوسي الذي كان مضطهداً للكنيسة وأصبح عمود من أعمدة الكنيسة.

    وإلى جوار الناس الذين كانوا بسطاء في تعليمهم مثل مار بطرس ومار يوحنا كان أيضاً من ضمن الرسل من كان لهم ثقافة كبيرة. خاصة من الرسل السبعين. فمرقس الرسول يقال عنه أنه كان مثقفاً جداً وكان إلى جوار اللغة العبرانية التي يتقنها يعرف أيضاً اللغة اليونانية ويعرف أيضاً اللغة اللاتينية لغة الرومان







     الرسل أحبوا السيد المسيح محبة فائقة جداً:

    هؤلاء الرسل كانوا يحبون السيد المسيح محبة فائقة جداً.. وأكبر دليل على هذه المحبة أن بطرس الرسول قال له: "هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ" (إنجيل متى 19: 27؛ إنجيل مرقس 10: 28؛ إنجيل لوقا 18: 28). فقد رآهم السيد المسيح وهم يصطادون في السفينة وقال لهم: "هَلُمَّ وَرَائِي فَأَجْعَلُكُمَا صَيَّادَيِ النَّاسِ" (إنجيل متى 4: 19؛ إنجيل مرقس 1: 17) فتركوا السفينة وتركوا الشباك وتركوا الدنيا كلها وساروا ورائه. أيضاً هذا يذكرنا بإبراهيم أب الآباء عندما قال له الله "أترك أهلك وعشيرتك وبيت أبيك وتعال معي إلى الجبل الذي أريك إياه هناك أجعلك شعباً" (اذْهَبْ مِنْ أَرْضِكَ وَمِنْ عَشِيرَتِكَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ. فَأَجْعَلَكَ أُمَّةً عَظِيمَةً وَأُبَارِكَكَ وَأُعَظِّمَ اسْمَكَ، وَتَكُونَ بَرَكَةً) (سفر التكوين 12: 1)، وفعلاً ترك أهله وترك عشيرته وترك بيت أبيه وذهب وراء الرب. كانوا يحبون الرب جداً وتركوا كل شيء من أجله.

    هذا يعطينا فكره عما يجب أن يكون عليه الرعاة، فعندما نختار أحدهم للكهنوت لا يجب أن يتكلم فيما يخص السكن والعائلة والماديات وما يكفيه وما لا يكفيه. بل يتمثل بالرسل الذين تركوا كل شيء وتبعوه.







     الرسل تسلموا العقائد واللاهوتيات والطقوس من الرب يسوع :

    وهؤلاء الرسل الذين تبعوا السيد المسيح أمضوا فترة إعداد خدام أكثر من ثلاثة سنوات.  ففترة خدمة السيد المسيح على الأرض كانت أكثر من ثلاثة سنين. وقد ساروا وراءه في الثلاثة سنوات، يسمعون عظاته ويروا معجزاته ويروا مواقفه مع الأعداء والمؤيدين يلاحظوا كل شيء. فكانت فترة تدريب قوية جداً مع المسيح، ومع ذلك المسيح لم يكتفي بها. فبعد القيامة مكث معهم أيضاً أربعين يوماً يحدثهم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله.  .  أي كل ما لدينا من عقائد ولاهوتيات وطقوس تعلمها التلاميذ في فترة الأربعين يوم ونقلوها إلينا. نقلوها إلينا بأن السيد المسيح قال لهم إكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها وعمدوهم وعلموهم جميع ما أوصيتكم به. لذلك الرسل فيما كتبوا لنا كانوا يعلموننا ما قاله السيد المسيح لهم.







     القوانين التي وضعها الآباء الرسل:

    من المؤكد أنكم قرأتم الإنجيل والرسائل لكن هناك أمر آخر أيضاً هو القوانين التي وضعها الآباء الرسل.  ومنها الدسقولية وهي تقع في 38 باب عن الرعاية من كل جوانبها. وأيضاً قوانين الرسل حيث أصدر الرسل 127 قانون في كتابين أحدهما به 71 قانون والآخر به 56 قانون. هذه القوانين نشرت في مجموعة باترولوجيا أورينتاليس The Patrologia Orientalis أي "أقوال الآباء الشرقيين". هناك أناس كثيرين ممن يتكلمون عن الكنيسة والقوانين لم يقرأوا هذه ولا تلك، (وينطبق عليهم المثل القائل: إللّي على البَرّ عوَّام)!

    كانت قلوبهم متفتحة وعقولهم متفتحة وكلها مُرَكَّزَة في الربَ وفي وصاياه. وأيضاً طوال مدة إعدادهم كانوا متفرغين تفرغ كامل للسير وراء الرب.

    أما حالياً، فأرى الكثير من الخدام لم يتم إعدادهم للخدمة بطريقة سليمة. وأحياناً ينحرفون في تعاليمهم وينحرفون في تصرفاتهم.  وسيكون لنا معهم موقف ليتعلموا ويفهموا، وإذا لم يتعلموا فليمضوا بسلام!







     تبعوه وتركوا كل شيء:

    هناك شيء جميل فيمن تبعوا السيد المسيح: أنهم تبعوه وتركوا كل شيء.  كما قيل عن إبراهيم أبو الآباء أنه سار وراء الرب وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يذهب. والرسل عندما ساروا وراء السيد المسيح لم يكن له بيت، فقد كان يسير من بلد إلى بلد، ومن حقل إلى حقل، ومن مدينة إلى مدينة.. ويقول عنه الكتاب: "لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه" (فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ) (إنجيل متى 8: 20؛ إنجيل لوقا 9: 58). ولم يسأله الرسل أين سنذهب، فهذا لا يهتمون به، بل المهم أنهم يمشون وراءه.. وكان عندهم الإيمان بأن كل شيء سيكون كما ينبغي أن يكون.







     سندتهم قوة الرب يسوع:

    وبهذا الشكل أخذ الرسل قوة كبيرة. قوة من معاشرتهم للرب وقوة من مساندة الرب لهم. فكانوا يتكلمون ويسند الله كلامهم بالمعجزات، كما ورد في آخر إنجيل مارمرقس.

    ومن قوة الآباء الرسل نجد أن عظة واحدة قالها القديس ماربطرس آمن بها 3000 واحد من اليهود، وتَعَمَّدوا في ذلك اليوم كما ورد في سفر الأعمال  إصحاح اثنين من آية 38.  ويقول الإنجيل: "وَكَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ تَنْمُو" (سفر أعمال الرسل 6: 7). وبعد أن كانوا يعلِمون في أورشليم بدأوا يُعَلِّمون في السامرة وفي كل مكان. والسيد المسيح قال لهم: "متى حل الروح القدس عليكم حينئذ تكونون لي شهوداً في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية وفي السامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض" (مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ) (سفر أعمال الرسل 1: 8).

    هذه هي القوة التي كانت عند الآباء الرسل. ليس فقط عند الاثنى عشر رسول. فمار مرقس عندما جاء مصر كان فيها عبادات لا تحصى، العبادات الفرعونية الكبيرة، والعبادات اليهودية (فقد كان في اثنين من أحياء الإسكندرية عبادات يهودية)، والعبادات اليونانية التي انتشرت من بعد الإسكندر المقدوني وخلفائه من البطالمة وأيضاً عبادات رومانية منذ بدء الحكم الروماني على مصر من عهد اكتاڤيوس قيصر (أكتافيوس) واستمروا في الحكم حتى الفتح الإسلامي، أي كان هناك عبادات كثيرة.. وكان مارمرقس لا يملك شيئاً، ولكنه استطاع بنعمة الله أن يحوِّل الإسكندرية إلى بلد مسيحية قبل أن ينال إكليل الشهادة.

    جماهير كثيرة كانت تتبع الإيمان ومن ضمنهم الكهنة أيضاً اليهود.  ومَنْ يدرس تاريخ الكنيسة منكم في العصر الرسولي يرى عجباً. حيث كانوا ينادون باسم المسيح فيمنعهم الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة ويحذروهم من نطق اسم السيد المسيح، فيرد عليهم بطرس الرسول ويقول "يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُطَاعَ اللهُ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النَّاسِ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 5: 29).    وهذه العبارة نرددها باستمرار ونؤمن بها. كانت سمة الكنيسة في العصر الرسولي هى سمة الانتشار على الرغم أنه كان هناك حكام في منتهى العنف مثل نيرون وحتى القرن الرابع، حيث كان هناك دقلديانوس وبعض الولاة في مصر في منتهى العنف، مثل أريانوس والي أنصنه.. ولكن المسيحية وقفت ضد كل هذا قوية بمعونة الله لها.







     لولا الرسل ما كنا نعرف الإيمان وما كنا مسيحيين:

    أقول بعد كل هذا أن الرسل كان لهم فضل كبير علينا ولولاهم ما كنا نعرف الإيمان، وما كنا صرنا مسيحيين. ومع ذلك يَنْدُر وجود كنائس على أسماء هؤلاء الرسل! فقليل جداً الكنائس التي تحمل اسمهم.. ففي القاهرة توجد كنيسة البطرسية، والمفروض أنها على اسم بطرس الرسول. وأحياناً تكون كنيسة على اسم بولس وبطرس ومارمرقس.. ولكن أين الباقين؟! يَندُر وجود كنائس على أسماء باقي الرسل الإثني عشر.





     الرسل سلمونا التقليد الكنسي كما تسلموه من الرب يسوع:

    الرسل سلموا إلينا جميع التفاصيل.

    فلو سأل أحدهم: أين في الإنجيل تفاصيل ما يحدث في التناول أو المعمودية؟

    فأجيب: الإنجيل كان يقدم الخلاص للناس، أما تفاصيل الطقوس فأعطاها الرب للرسل، والرسل هم الذين سَلَّموها إلينا.. ومن هنا نشأت التقاليد الكنسية، وبها نتمثَّل بالرسل، ونعمَل كما عمل الآباء الرسل.

    مثلاً الإنجيل يقول: ترسم قسوس. مثلما أرسل القديس بولس لتلاميذه برسامة قسوس. ولكن كيف نرسم القسوس، هذه لا تُذكَر في الإنجيل لأنه ليس كتاب طقوس. ولكنه كتاب المبادئ الأساسية السامية.

    أو يسأل شخص: ما الآية التي توصي بعدم شرب السجائر؟

    فأقول له:

    الإنجيل لم يدخل في هذه الأشياء الصغيرة، ولكنه قال لنا: كل شيء يضرك أو يضر غيرك لا تفعله. كل شيء يسيطر على حريتك وإرادتك وتُسْتَعبَد له لا تسير فيه.. هذه هي المباديء العامة التي يدخل ضمنها أشياء كثيرة لن أستطيع حصرها. لكن المبدأ موجود في الإنجيل، بينما التفاصيل تُرِكَت لنا 





​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2011)

سؤال: ما هو الفرق بين التلميذ والرسول؟



الإجابة:

التلميذ

التلميذ هو من يدرس أو يتعلم، وتستعمل عادة للدلالة على من يتبع معلما معينا تمييزا له عن المعلم نفسه (مت 10: 24، لو 6: 40)، وهي لا تعني قبول التعليم فحسب، بل والسير بمقتضاه في الحياة. وكان لاشعياء تلاميذ (أش 8: 16)، وليوحنا المعمدان (مت 9: 14، لو 7: 18، يو 3: 25)، وكذلك للفريسيين (مت 22: 16، مرقس 2: 18، لو 5: 33) ولموسى (يو 9: 28). ولكنها اكثر ما تستخدم للدلالة على اتباع يسوع:

(أ) ــ بالمعنى الواسع (مت 10: 42، لو 6: 17، يو 6: 66) وهي اللقب الوحيد لاتباع يسوع في الأناجيل.

(ب) ــ تستخدم بشكل خاص للدلالة على الاثني عشر (مت 10: 1، 11: 1، 12: 1.. الخ).

(ج) ــ تطلق بعد صعود المسيح على كل من يعترفون بيسوع ربا ومسيحا (أع 6: 1 و2 و7، 9: 36). وقد " دعى التلاميذ مسيحيين في إنطاكية أولا " (أع 11: 26).


الرسول

الكلمة اليونانية المترجمة "رسول" فى العهد الجديد هى "أبوستولوس" (apostolos) وهى مشتقة من الفعل أبو ستِّلين (apostellein) بمعنى يرسل " فمعناها: "رسول مرسل، مبعوث" وقد استعملت الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم نفس الكلمة اليونانية لترجمة كلمة "أرسل"  (انظر تك 45: 4 – 8، 1 مل 14: 6).



واصل الرب يسوع الكثير من خدمته من خلال الرسل، فكان مركزهم فريدا لم ينتقل إلى غيرهم، فلم يحل أحد محل الرسل الذين رقدوا (اع 12: 2)، ولم يأخذ بولس مكان يهوذا الاسخريوطي، كما لم يحل يعقوب أخو الرب محل يعقوب بن زبدى، لقد ظهر الرسل فى مرحلة فاصلة فى التاريخ، وبقوة الروح القدس أسسوا الكنيسة، وتركوا لنا هم ورفقاؤهم العهد الجديد ليكون مرجعا للكنيسة فى كل شئ. 

منقول

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

*القوة الروحية






ستنالون قوة متى حلَّ الروح القدس عليكم ( أع 1: 8 )
نحن بحاجة ليس فقط إلى الروح القدس ساكناً فينا، وهو ما تم عندما آمنا بالمسيح ( أف 1: 13 )، بل أيضاً إلى روح القوة مستقراً علينا ليمتلكنا ويسيطر على أفكارنا وعواطفنا ويحركنا ويستخدمنا الاستخدام الناجح والفعَّال.

وكل مؤمن يتوق إلى هذه القوة في حياته وسلوكه وشهادته وخدمته. وهذا قد تحقق في أروع مثال في الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه الذي "مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع خيراً ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس" ( أع 10: 38 ).

 وبالطبع نحن لا نتكلم عن قوة معجزية تُمنَح لنا مثل أيام الرسل، فهذا قد انتهى دوره. لكن يجب أن لا نتطرف فنتجاهل أهمية مسحة الروح القدس وقوته التي يحتاجها كل خادم لكي تكون خدمته مؤثرة، عندما يكون ممتلئاً من الروح القدس.

إننا نحتاج إلى هذه القوة لكي نمثل المسيح هنا على الأرض ونكون مُشابهين صورته أمام العالم. ونحتاج إلى هذه القوة في حربنا الروحية ضد إبليس، فيقول الرسول "تقووا في الرب وفي شدة قوته ... لكي تقدروا أن تثبتوا ضد مكايد إبليس: ( أف 6: 10 ،11).

وكذلك نحتاج إلى هذه القوة الروحية لكي نحتمل التجارب والآلام بصبر. فيقول الرسول: "متقوين بكل قوة بحسب قدرة مجده لكل صبر وطول أناة بفرح" ( كو 1: 11 ). فالقوة الروحية لا تظهر في الخدمة والنشاط الكثير بقدر ما تظهر في الاحتمال بروح الشكر والرضى.

كما أن القوة الروحية تظهر في الاكتفاء والقناعة والتعايش مع أي وضع وبأي إمكانيات وتحت أي ظروف، دون شكوى أو تذمر. وهذا ما قاله بولس "قد تدربت أن أشبع وأن أجوع وأن أستفضل وأن أنقص. 
أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني" ( في 4: 12 ،13).

كذلك تظهر هذه القوة في ضبط النفس وضبط الانفعالات وضبط اللسان وضبط الرغبات. إنه يستطيع أن يتحكم في هذه الأمور وليس أن تتحكم هي فيه.

أخيراً نقول إن هذه القوة تظهر في احتمال ضعفات الآخرين وقصورهم وأخطائهم وإساءاتهم وتجريحهم، والغفران الأخوي ونسيان ما مضى. 
وهذا ما قاله بولس "يجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء ولا نُرضي أنفسنا" ( رو 15: 1 ).

 وهذا ينطبق على كل مجالات الحياة بما في ذلك الحياة الزوجية.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2011)

*حلول الروح القدس في الكنيسة
**القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*


* 
*












* 
وكان لابد أن يحل الروح القدس عليهم لكى يتذكروا كلامه ويفهموا ويدركوا مغزاه "يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (198)، "يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق" (199).

وقد حقق الرب القائم من الموت والصاعد إلى السماء وعده فى يوم الخمسين "ولما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع (الرسل) معاً بنفس واحدة. وصار بغتة من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأ كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسين. وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار واستقرت على كل واحد منهم. وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وأبتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا" (200). وبعد ذلك ظهر عمل الروح القدس مع التلاميذ، كما يقول الكتاب، فى كل مكان بكل قوة:

حينئذ امتلأ بطرس من الروح القدس وقال لهم يا رؤساء الشعب وشيوخ إسرائيل" (201)،

"ولما صلوا تزعزع المكان الذى كانوا مجتمعين فيه. وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وكانوا يتكلمون كلام الله بمجاهرة" (202).

ولما وقف القديس أستيفانوس يشهد للمسيح أمام مجمع اليهود الذين كانوا من جنسيات مختلفة "الليبرتينيين والقيروانيين والإسكندريين ومن الذين من كيليكيا وأسيا" وأخذوا يحاورونه، يقول الكتاب "ولم يقدروا أن يقاوموا الحكمة والروح الذى كان يتكلم به" (203).

وكان الروح القدس هو القائد العام للكنيسة من خلال الرسل، معه وفيهم وبهم، يوجههم ويرشدهم ويقودهم ويقويهم ويتكلم بهم وعلى لسانهم ويحركهم ويرسلهم للكرازة فى بعض الأماكن ويمنعهم عن أماكن أخرى؛ فقال الروح لفيلبس تقدم ورافق هذه المركبة" (204)، مركبة الخصى الحبشى، وبعد أن انتهت مهمته، يقول الكتاب "خطف روح الرب فيلبس فلم يبصره الخصى أيضاً وذهب فى طريقه فرحاً. وأما فيلبس فوجد فى أشدود. وبينما هو مجتاز كان يبشر جميع المدن حتى جاء إلى قيصرية" (205)، ووجه بطرس للذهاب إلى بيت قائد المئة الرومانى كرنيليوس ليبشره بالمسيح "قال له الروح… فقال لى الروح أذهب معهم" (206)، أى رجال كرنيليوس.

وكشف الروح القدس عن المجاعة التى صارت على المسكونة فى العصر الرسولى "وأشار (أغابوس) بالروح أن جوعاً عظيماً عتيد أن يصير على المسكونة" (207)، وأمر بإرسال بولس وبرنابا للكرازة "وبينما هم (الأنبياء والمعلمون) يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لى برنابا وشاول (بولس الرسول) للعمل الذى دعوتهما إليه… فهذا إذ أرسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا إلى سلوكية" (208).وهناك آيات كثيرة تتحدث عن عمل الروح القدس المتواصل فى قيادة الكنيسة وتوجيه الرسل:

"لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن أن لا نصنع عليكم ثقلاً غير هذه الأشياء الواجبة" (209)،

"وبعدما اجتازوا فى فريجيه وكورة غلاطية منعهم الروح القدس أن يتكلموا بالكلمة فى أسيا. 
 فلما أتوا إلى ميسيا حاولوا أن يذهبوا إلى بيثينية فلم يدعهم الروح… وظهرت لبرولس رؤيا فى الليل رجل مكدونى قائم يطلب إليه ويقول أعبر إلى مكدونية وأعنا. فلما رأى الرؤيا للوقت طلبنا أن نخرج إلى مكدونية متحققين أن الرب قد دعانا لنبشرهم" (210)،

"كان بولس منحصراً بالروح وهو يشهد لليهود بالمسيح يسوع" (211)،

"ها أنا أذهب إلى أورشليم مقيداً بالروح لا أعلم ماذا يصادفنى هناك. غير أن الروح القدس يشهد فى كل مدينة قائلاً أن وثقاً وشدائد تنتظرنى" (212)،

"احترزوا إذاً لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التى أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة" (213).

وأعلن الروح القدس لرسله وأنبيائه سر المسيح، سر الفداء والخلاص "أنه بإعلان عرفنى بالسر… سر المسيح الذى فى أجيال أخر لم يعرف به بنو البشر كما قد أعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح" (214).

وكان الرب يكلم الرسل فى رؤى الليل ويوجههم لعملهم الكرازى:

"فقال الرب لبولس فى رؤيا فى الليل لا تخف بل تكلم ولا تسكت. لأنى معك لا يقع بك أحد ليؤذيك لأن لى شعباً كثيراً فى هذه المدينة" (215)،

"وفى الليلة التالية وقف به الرب وقال ثق يا بولس لأنك كما شهدت بما لى فى أورشليم هكذا ينبغى أن تشهد لى فى رومية أيضاً" (216)،

"ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى لكى تتم بى الكرازة ويسمع جميع الأمم" (217).*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*شفاعة الروح القدس فينا






ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنَّات لا يُنطق بها. ولكن الذي يفحص القلوب يعلم ما هو اهتمام الروح، لأنه بحسب مشيئة الله يشفع في القديسين ( رو 8: 26 ، 27)

لنا في رومية 8: 26- 34 حق ثمين ومُعزِ للغاية، ألا وهو الشفاعة المزدوجة الجارية باستمرار فينا ولأجلنا.

 فنحن لنا شفيعان: الشفيع الأول الذي في السماء هو الرب يسوع المسيح (ع34). لكن لنا أيضًا الروح القدس الذي هو شفيعنا هنا على الأرض (ع26)، بل هو ساكن في قلوبنا. 
ولأن الأرض مليئة بالأنّات والتنهدات، ولأننا نحن لا نقدر في كل الأحوال أن نعبِّر التعبير الدقيق عما نريده، فإن لنا تعزية كُبرى في أن الروح القدس الذي هو الله، يشفع في داخل قلوبنا، بأنّات قد لا يقدر المؤمن أحيانًا، نظرًا لضعفه، أن يعبِّر التعبير الصحيح عنها، لكن الله يعلم ما هو اهتمام الروح، الذي يشفع في قلوب القديسين بحسب مشيئة الله. 

وهكذا، فإن الروح القدس عندما نصلي ولا نعرف ماذا نطلب، ولا كيف نعبِّر عما يدور في داخلنا، يأتي ليساعدنا في ضعفاتنا، مُتشفعًا فينا بأنّات لا يُنطق بها.

 وهذه الأنّات هي عمله فينا، وهي عبارة عن صلوات لا يُنطق بها، يُنشئها الروح القدس في داخلنا، ويتولى ترجمتها كصلاة صحيحة إلى الله أبينا، متوافقة مع مشيئته «لأنه بحسب مشيئة الله يشفع في القديسين» ( رو 8: 27 ). 

ولهذا، فلا يمكن لهذه الصلوات إلا أن تُستجاب ( مز 38: 9 ؛ 77: 3؛ 34: 15؛ 2أخ 16: 9).

وإن كان لا بد لنا من الأنين طالما نحن في هذا العالم الذي تسوده الخطية، فكم هو أفضل أن نسكب أنّاتنا على مسامع أبينا ونحن في روح الصلاة!

وعندما يقول الرسول إن الروح القدس «يشفع فينا بأنّات لا يُنطق بها» فهو لا يقصد أن هذه الأنّات يستحيل التعبير عنها، بل يقصد أنه لا لزوم للنُطق بها، فالروح القدس يُنشئها في داخل قلوبنا، والله الذي يفحص القلوب يعلم ماذا تعني تلك الأنّات، ويستجيبها.

 لهذا، فليست الصلاة هي فقط ما يمكن لآذان البشر أن تلتقطه، بل الكثير جدًا مما يسمعه الله ويستجيبه، يكون في الدموع ( إش 38: 3 ، 5؛ لو7: 38)، والصراخ ( خر 14: 15 مز 38: 9 )، والتنهدات ( مز 102: 20 )، والأنّات ( 1صم 1: 15 ؛ مر7: 34)، وسكب النفس أمام الله (1صم1: 15)، عندما تكون هذه ليست مجرد انفعالات النفس البشرية الطبيعية، بل من عمل الروح القدس فينا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2011)

*روح الله يرّف





*
*"وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية، وعلي وجه الغمر ظلمة، وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه"
(تك 1: 2 )

هذا العدد من الإصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين، كبقية الإصحاح كله، لا يعطينا المعنى الحرفي فقط، ولكنه يستحضر أمامنا عمل الروح القدس؛ ذاك الذي شغل نفسه بالإنسان وهو في حالة الخراب والفراغ - كما ينظر إليه الله.

لقد خلق الله الإنسان في حالة البراءة، ولكن الإنسان تحوَّل عن الله، وصار عبداً للشيطان.
 وفى جميع الأحوال - سواء في تدبير الحكومات أو تدبير الناموس وغيره، برهن الإنسان أنه لا يريد أن يعبد الله. ولكن الله في محبته غير المحدودة "كان في المسيح مصالحاً العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم" (2كو 5: 19 ) . 

أما الإنسان فقد رفض الله وصلب الرب يسوع. وبهذا برهن أنه في خراب وفراغ، وليس فيه شيئاً يُسرّ الله.
 ولقد شغل الروح القدس نفسه بهؤلاء الناس. وعلى أي حال فإننا نجد أن الروح القدس مشغول بالأفراد، مستحضراً أمامها هذه الثلاثة الأشياء:

إنه يستحضر الخطية في كل رُعبها - خاصة كما ظهرت في رفض الرب، لعل الضمير يُمس ويشعر الشخص بحقيقة حالته الضائعة بدون تمتع بالفداء.
 فبدون التمتع بالفداء سيُدان الإنسان على خطيته وسيمكث عليه غضب الله.

كما يشهد الروح القدس عن شيء آخر وهو أنه يُرينا أن عمل المصالحة قد تم. وأن المسيح "أُسلم من أجل خطايانا". وبناءً على هذا العمل، فإن الله يمكن أن يغفر خطايا كل مَنْ يؤمن بهذه الذبيحة.
 ولكن يتبع هذا أيضاً أنه "أُقيم لأجل تبريرنا" (رو 4: 25 ) - أي أن قيمة عمل الرب يسوع تُحسب للذي يقبل هذا العمل بالإيمان. فإذا كان بر الله قد أقام الرب يسوع من بين الأموات، فإن ذات البر يُقيمنا نحن أيضاً، مُبررين أمام الله بلا خطية. وهنا يستحضر الروح شيئاً ثالثاً وهى الدينونة النهائية التي ستتخذ مجراها بالقضاء على كل مَنْ يقاوم الله (رو 4: 25 -11) . 
إننا نرى هذه الأشياء في خطاب بطرس يوم الخمسين (أع2).
 أما النتائج المجيدة لعمل الروح القدس فإنه ضم إلى الكنيسة ثلاثة آلاف نفس.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2011)

*كيف نفهم كلمة الله ؟






ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله ( 1كو 2: 12 )

إن إدراك وفهم كلمة الله ليس كفهم ما يكتبه البشر، وذلك واضح من المكتوب "لأن أفكاري ليست أفكاركم ولا طرقكم طرقي يقول الرب" ( إش 55: 8 ). 
وعلى ذلك فإن الرب لا يريدنا أن نتكل على فهمنا، إذ يقول الوحي "توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد. في كل طرقك اعرفه وهو يقوِّم سُبلك" ( أم 3: 5 ،6). وهنا يواجهنا السؤال: كيف نفهم كلمة الله؟

أولاً: الروح القدس هو الذي يعلمنا، وقد رأيناه يحرضنا ألا نعتمد على فهمنا، بل على الفهم الذي يمنحنا الرب، وحيث أنه اختار كلمته لكي يكلمنا من خلالها، فعلينا أن ندرك ذلك ونعيه. والسر يكشفه الرسول بولس في 1كورنثوس2: 9-16 حيث نجد في هذا الجزء مفتاحين لذلك الحق:

(1) الروح القدس يعلم ويكشف الأمور الإلهية للمؤمنين إذ يسكن فيهم.

(2) الروح القدس لا يعلّم غير المؤمنين (الإنسان الطبيعي).

إذاً فلا بد من الإيمان للفهم، إن الروح القدس يستخدم الكلمة لتبكيت غير المؤمنين على خطيتهم ( يو 16: 9 )، في حين يعلّم المؤمنين. لكن هناك حقيقة أخرى، وهي أن الخطية تحول دون فهم المؤمن لكلمة الله، رغماً عن سُكنى الروح فيه ( أف 4: 20 ؛ 1تس5: 19). 

إنه لأمر مُحزن أن ندع الخطية غير المُعترف بها سبباً لحزن ذلك الأقنوم الإلهي الساكن فينا والذي يرغب في أن يُعلن لنا إرادة الرب، وفي هذا تحذير لنا لنتخلص من كل خطية في حياتنا لم نعترف بها.

أما ثانياً: فنحتاج إلى الحالة الصحيحة. وهذا أمر هام حين نتأمل كلمة الله. فالمرنم في مزمور119 لديه إدراك كبير ووعي بأهمية فهم كلمة الله وكلمته وطرقه، ولديه إدراك فاق معلميه وكل القدماء. 

تأمل معي ما يشع من ذلك المزمور من حالة روحية فُضلى فيما يلي:

(1) إنه يعترف بالخطأ (إن وجد).

(2) يثق في الرب لمعونته (3) لديه رغبة للتجاوب مع كلمة الله (4) يقدِّر كلمة الله كثيراً (5) عنده ثقة شديدة بها.

ليتنا نجتهد في الكلمة، ونطبِّق ما نتعلمه في حياتنا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2011)

*لا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس





لا تُحزنوا روح الله القدوس، الذي به خُتمتم ليوم الفداء ( أف 4: 30 )

قبل أن يوصينا الرسول ألا نُحزن روح الله القدوس، ذكر أربع خطايا من شأنها أن تُحزن الروح القدس فينا، فيقول:

1ـ «اطرحوا عنكم الكَذب، وتكلموا بالصدق كل واحدٍ مع قريبه». فالروح القدس يُسمى «روح الحق»، بينما الشيطان هو «كذاب وأبو الكذاب» ( يو 8: 44 ).
 فعندما أُظهر في حياتي صفات الشيطان، وأتنكّر لصفات المسيح، فإن الروح القدس يحزن. فلنحذر إذًا من الحكمة الأرضية النفسانية الشيطانية التي تقول إن الكذب أنواع وألوان، منه الجيد ومنه الشرير، ومنه الأبيض ومنه الأسود، فالكتاب يقول: «تكلموا بالصدق».

2ـ «اغضبوا ولا تُخطئوا. لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم، ولا تُعطوا إبليس مكانًا». أن يكون في قلبي مرارة من جهة شخص ما، فهذا يُحزن روح الله القدوس. يمكن للمؤمن أن يغضب، بل من واجبه في بعض الأحيان أن يغضب ( مر 3: 5 ؛ خر32: 22)، لكن لنحذر أثناء الغضب من أن نخطئ. 

ولا يجب أن نترك الشمس تغرب على غيظنا، بمعنى أن نذهب إلى النوم ونحن في حالة غضب، حتى لا يُقاسمنا الشيطان وسادتنا، عارضًا علينا مشوارته المُهلكة.

3ـ «لا يسرق السارق فيما بعد، بل بالحري يتعب عاملاً الصالح بيديه ليكون له أن يُعطي مَنْ له احتياج». على ضوء كلام المسيح في الموعظة على الجبل، يمكن القول إن السرقة ليست فقط هي التعدي على ممتلكات الغير، لكنها حُب التملك. لقد وُجد شخص فريد كان شعاره: «مغبوط هو العطاء أكثر من الأخذ» ( أع 20: 35 ). وعلينا أن نتمثل به، فهو قدوتنا. لكن أين نحن من سيدنا؟ أين نحن من التعب، عاملين الصالح بأيدينا، ليكون لنا أن نعطي مَنْ له احتياج؟ نعم: أين نحن من حب العطاء للآخرين؟ ليته يظهر فينا!

4ـ «ولا تخرج كلمة ردية من أفواهكم، بل كل ما كان صالحًا للبنيان، حسب الحاجة». 

لا يليق بنا أن تخرج من أفواهنا كلمات سفاهة، أو كلام هَزَل، أو كلام قباحة. إن أية كلمات لا تمجد الرب، تُحزن الروح القدس الساكن فينا. 
وعلينا، ليس فقط ألا نقول ما لا يليق، بل أن نقول كل ما كان صالحًا حسب الحاجة، كي يُعطي نعمة للسامعين.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2011)

* ​*
 

 
* ​ *
* صوم الرسل​ *
* ومكانته الروحية في الكنيسة​ *

*ابونا متى المسكين*


 

 

* صوم الرسل من الأصوام التي تحمل معاني روحية غاية في الأهمية بالنسبة  للكنيسة. وبالرغم من أنه ثابت فيها منذ العصر الرسولي كصوم يتعلق بوجودها  ذاته وباستمرارها على مدى الزمان، إلا أنه صار أحياناً سواء في الماضي أو  في الحاضر موضوع حوار ونقاش، وذلك بسبب الجهل بمعناه الأصيل، وبسبب فقدان  قيمته الروحية العملية في الكنيسة؛ وهذا مما يؤسف له. لذلك، وقبل أن نعرض  لتحقيق وضعه التاريخي، يلزمنا أن نرسِّخ في الأذهان أهميته الروحية بالنسبة  للكنيسة.*
* أهميته الروحية بالنسبة للكنيسة*

* فصوم الرسل كان أول صوم تم فيه وبواسطته أول عمل للكرازة والتبشير؛ فهو  الصوم الذي وُلدت فيه الكنيسة وظهرت للوجود وتَحَدَّد شكلها في أورشليم  وخارجها، أي أن صوم الرسل كان، ولا زال وسيظل أبداً، هو صوم الكرازة  والخدمة والإرسالية؛ فهو متعلق أساساً بالشهادة للمسيح. لذلك جاء توقيته  بعد حلول الروح القدس، باعتبار أن حلول الروح القدس إشارة لبدء حركة  الخدمة: «وفيما هو مجتمع معهم أوصاهم أن لا يبرحوا من أورشليم بل ينتظروا  موعد الآب الذي سمعتموه مني . . . ستنالون قوة متى حلَّ الروح القدس عليكم  وتكونون لي شهوداً في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض.»  (أع 4:1 ) *
* هنا اقتران الروح القدس مع صوم الرسل يكوِّن في الحقيقة صُلب الشهادة  وقوتها، ويصوِّر أول صورة حية للكنيسة في معناها ومبناها: كرازة وشهادة  بالروح: «ومتى جاء المُعزِّي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي  من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي. وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معي من  الابتداء.» (يو 26:15 و27)*
* أما المصدر الذي نعتمد عليه اعتماداً كلياً في كون الرسل صاموا فعلاً بعد  حلول الروح القدس حتى يباشروا الشهادة والخدمة وهم صيام، فهو قول الرسل  أنفسهم في الدسقولية، حيث تقول في هذا الصدد:*
*  ومن بعد عيد الخمسين (العنصرة) عيِّدوا أيضاً أسبوعاً آخر… ثم نصوم بعد  الراحة (أي بعد راحة يوم الأحد سابع يوم بعد العنصرة) … ومن بعد هذا (أي  بعد صوم الرسل) نأمركم أن تصوموا كل أربعاء وكل جمعة وما أمكنكم أكثر من  هذا فصوموا (مج 20:15). إذاً، فصوم الرسل حقيقة تاريخية تستمد قوتها  وديمومتها من كيان الكنيسة القائم الآن، وليس ذلك فحسب، بل إن كيان الكنيسة  نفسه يستمد بداية وجوده تاريخياً وروحياً من هذا الصوم عينه! فالكنيسة  كلها وفي كل العالم مديونة لصوم الرسل كيوبيل حي دائم، تعيِّد له على ممر  الأجيال ونقطة انطلاق مضيئة تبدأ منها رحلتها لتجديد نشاطها وكرازتها كل  عام. *


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

*تقديس الروح






أن الله اختاركم من البدء للخلاص، بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق ( 2تس 2: 13 )
المختارين .. في تقديس الروح للطاعة، ورش دم يسوع المسيح ( 1بط 1: 1 ،2)

ليس من شك في أن "تقديس الروح" يعني عمل الروح القدس الذي بمقتضى قوته الفاصلة، تُفرز النفس أولاً بإحيائها لله، وهذا يقترن بتصديق الحق، أي بالإيمان. أما القداسة العملية فهي نتيجة لاحقة ( 1تس 4: 3 ـ7، 5: 23). 

لكن المقصود هنا بتقديس الروح، هو تلك القوة العظيمة التي ترافق الرجوع إلى الله، وذلك العمل الإلهي الذي يصل للإنسان وهو بعد خاطئ ليجعل منه بالنعمة قديساً، وهو أمر أغفلته المسيحية الاسمية. 
فقد يعترف الناس بعمل الروح بعد الإيمان في السلوك، ولكنهم يخافون من قبول الحق المختص بعمل عند نقطة البداءة. وهم في ذلك بعيدون عن فكر الله وعن إدراك فاعلية نعمته، وحكمة طرقه.

إن عمل الله في النفس يصاحبه بالطبع تصديق الحق والاعتراف بالرب من جانب الشخص الراجع إلى الله. قد يكون إلى جانب هذا ـ في تلك المرحلة ـ صعوبات كثيرة وفحص عميق للقلب، الأمر الذي يستخدمه الرب لتثبيت النفس، فالنعمة تهب اليقين. وكلما تعمق فحص القلب كلما ازدادت النفس فائدة ما دام المسيح واضحاً أمامها.

والحقيقة الواردة في 1بطرس1: 2 تؤكد معنى التقديس بالروح المُشار إليه، وتعيننا على فهم ما ورد في 1كورنثوس6: 11 حيث نرى التقديس يتبع الغسل، ويسبق التبرير "... اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا".
 وفي 1بطرس1: 1،2 نجد المُباينة بين الشعب القديم المُفرز لله بطقوس خارجية لإطاعة الناموس بواسطة دم الذبيحة الذي رُش على كتاب العهد وعلى الشعب، واضعاً بذلك أمامهم الموت كعقوبة التعدي، وبين المؤمنين في العهد الجديد "المختارين بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس (أو بتقديس) الروح للطاعة" بمعنى طاعتهم لله كأبناء (على نمط طاعة يسوع المسيح لأبيه التي لا مثيل لها)، وكمُبررين من الذنب بدمه. 

ولذلك فالقول "للطاعة" له جماله هنا في إعلانه الغرض المبارك الثابت الذي أُفرز له المؤمن المسيحي بالروح القدس، أن يطيع ليس تحت ناموس العبودية وسيف الموت مُسلط عليه إن أخطأ، بل في حرية المسيح الذي دمه يطهره من كل خطية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

*وحدانية الروح

**



*​*مجتهدين أن تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام ( أف 4: 3 )

ما أعظم غبطة جماعة القديسين!
 لقد افتُدوا من الدينونة، وفُصلوا عن طريق هذا العالم الشرير بواسطة دم المسيح الثمين، وأصبح لهم أن يتمتعوا بفرح الخلاص المشترك. 

إنهم إخوة في عائلة واحدة لأنهم أبناء لأب واحد، وهم أيضاً أعضاء بعضهم لبعض لأنهم إذ "اعتمدوا بروح واحد إلى جسد واحد" صاروا جميعاً أعضاء في جسد المسيح على السواء وإذ قُطعوا من محجر العالم، ونالوا الحياة بواسطة صوت ابن الله أصبحوا حجارة حية في الهيكل المقدس الواحد "مبنيين معاً مسكناً لله بالروح".

وإذ خُتموا بالروح القدس صارت لهم شركة مع الآب والابن وشركة مع بعضهم البعض أيضاً. 
وقد أخذوا نعمة فوق نعمة من الملء الذي في المسيح فامتلأت قلوبهم بالفرح وفاضت بالمحبة وانطلقت بالتسبيح المشترك.
 وبذلك تمثل شركة القديسين على الأرض سعادة السماء بصورة حقيقية مصغّرة.

وأفراحهم تتضاعف بتقاسمهم إياها، كما أن أحزانهم تخفف بمشاركة بعضهم لبعض فيها.
 وبحسب المقياس الإلهي كل ما للفرد يمتلكه لحساب الجماعة، وكل ما للجماعة هو للفرد. لكل واحد نصيب في أفراح المجموع، وإذ صاروا جميعهم واحداً، وأصبحوا شركاء المسيح في ميراثه، يُقال عنهم بحق "كل شيء لكم". وإذ اندمجوا في "جسد واحد" وسُقوا "روحاً واحداً". 
فقد ارتبطوا معاً بعواطف ومشاعر ذلك الروح الحي الواحد، وبذلك صار الفرد يصلي لأجل المجموع، والمجموع يصلّون لأجل الفرد.

والجسد كله يتغذى بما يقدمه كل عضو وكل مفصل "لبنيانه في المحبة".
 ولا مجال للتفاخر أو التنازع بين القديسين، لأني لماذا أحسد ما هو لي؟ لماذا أحتقر ما يخدم مصلحتي؟
 وكيف أحاول أن أكيد لمن أذيّته تؤذيني؟ هل يمكن أن ينشأ خصام بين أعضاء الجسد الطبيعي؟ كلا، لأن جميعها تخدم بعضها البعض، فإذا تألم عضو شاركته بقية الأعضاء وعملت على تخفيف آلامه بغير ضجر.

يا رب أتحد قديسيك هكذا في شركة قلبية وعاطفة رقيقة نحو بعضهم البعض.
 ابعد يا رب عنا كل شقاق واربط قلوبنا بروحك القدوس بالمحبة الأخوية.
 لا تسمح أن يؤثر العُجب أو روح التحزب أو الروح العالمية في أعضاء جسدك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2011)

*المسحة*






*"يسوع الذي من الناصرة، كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس"
(أع 10: 38 )
في لوقا 4: 18يقول المسيح: "روح الرب علىَّ لأنه مسحني لأبشر المساكين"، وفى يوحنا6: 27"لأن هذا الله الآب قد ختمه". وفى أعمال4: 27"يسوع الذي مسحته"، وفى أعمال10: 38"كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة"، وفى يوحنا3: 34"لأن الذي أرسله الله يتكلم بكلام الله. لأنه ليس بكيل يعطى الله الروح". 

هذه النصوص كلها تتكلم عن الرب يسوع، فذاك الذي ولد بالروح القدس (متى1: 20) مُسح وخُتم بالروح. وكما أن الله ملأه بالروح، فإنه استطاع أن يتكلم بأقوال الله. وقبل أعمال2 فإننا لا نقرأ عن آخرين مُسحوا أو خُتموا بالروح القدس، فيما عدا الرب يسوع وحده الذي كان ممسوحاً.

 ولا أحد أمكنه أن يقبل الروح القدس بدون تتميم عمل الكفارة، وهذا يتفق أيضاً مع رموز العهد القديم. ففي الخروج29 واللاويين8 نقرأ عن تكريس الكهنة، فكان هرون يُمسح بدون ذبيحة أو قبل تقديم الذبائح، أما بنو هرون فيُمسحون بعد تقديم الذبائح، فكانوا يُرشون بالدم وبزيت المسحة.
 وبحسب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين، فإن هرون يرمز إلى الرب يسوع، أما بنو هرون فيرمزون إلى العائلة الكهنوتية (انظر مثلاً : العبرانيين 2: 11-13، 3: 1-6،1بطرس2: 4، 5).

وفى الرسائل نجد ثلاثة نصوص تتحدث عن مسحتنا. "ولكن الذي يثبتنا معكم في المسيح وقد مسحنا هو الله. الذي ختمنا أيضاً وأعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا" (2كو 1: 21 ، 22).

 "وأما أنتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء ... وأما أنتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يعلمكم أحد، بل كما تعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء وهى حق وليست كذباً. كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه" (2كو 1: 21 ، 27). 

من هذه الفقرات يتضح لنا معنى هذه المسحة. فنحن نعلم كل شيء لأن المسحة تعلمنا كل شيء. وفى كورثنوس الأولى، يشرح الرسول بولس هذا الكلام. فروح الله يعرف أمور الله، ونحن أخذنا "الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله" (ع10-12).

 ولذلك فإن مسحة الروح القدس تعنى أننا في علاقة مباشرة وشركة مع الله بسكنى الروح القدس، ولذلك فإننا نعرف أفكاره ونعرف ما يضاد هذه الأفكار. 

وبالتالي فإننا بقوة نفرح بحق الله في السماء.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2011)

*السجود المسيحي





تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق. لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له ( يو 4: 23 )
غني عن البيان أن السجود هو امتياز أولاد الله، فهم وحدهم يقدمونه بالروح والحق إلى ذلك الذي لا يطيق الخطية في محضره. والذين اغتسلوا بدم الحَمَل وقَبِلوا الروح، هؤلاء وحدهم في استطاعتهم أن يدنو من الله ويعبدونه، ومن المُحال أن يقدم غير المؤمن سجوداً لله "بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه". 
ربما يظفر مثل هذا ببركات زمنية، وقد يتحنن الله عليه كإنسان خاطئ، ومع كلٍ فهو لا يعرف الله ولم يقبل الروح ولم يغتسل بدم المسيح، لذلك من المستحيل أن يسجد مثل هذا لله، وإذا ظن أن في ميسوره أن يدنو من الله، فذلك برهان على جهله بنفسه وجهله بالله الذي يظن أنه يعبده.

مَنْ في قدرته أن يدخل المَقدِس إلا الذي تقدَّس؟ مَنْ يخاطب الآب كآب إلا الابن، فضلاً عن أن السجود يُقدَم على مبدأ وحدة جسد المسيح وبالروح الذي كوَّن هذا الجسد، وكل مَنْ ليس من الجسد فهو طبعاً خارج عنه. 

أما الزعم بأنه يمكن للشخص الذي ليس له الروح القدس أن يكون من أعضاء الجسد، هو بمثابة إنكار الجسد ـ جسد المسيح ـ وغايته وطبيعته، لأنه إذا أمكن أن يدخل شخص غير مؤمن إلى حضرة الله مقدماً السجود، لم يكن هناك حاجة إلى جسد يسكن فيه روح الله، ولا إلى الفداء الذي هو أساس كل شيء، ولا لزوم إلى شعب مفدي إذا أمكن لأهل العالم أن يعبدوا الله في حضرته.

 وما الداعي إلى السجود لله بالروح طالما كان في الإمكان تقديم السجود من شخص خالِ من الروح؟ 

فالسجود المشترك يفرض وجود أشخاص متحدين في جسد واحد بروح واحد وكلٍ منهم يستطيع بإخلاص أن يعبِّر عن الجماعة كلها حينما يخاطب الله قائلاً "نحن"، فالمؤمنون هم الساجدون لله.

 أما مَنْ ليس له معرفة حقيقية عن فاعلية دم المسيح فلا بد أن يضطرب حينما يدنو من الله لأن محضر الله عوضاً أن يهبه فرحاً، يُشعره بالخطية، لأن الفرح نصيب مَنْ فاز بالسلام الذي يهبه المسيح، ومركز الساجد الحقيقي هو الوجود في حضرة الله بيقين مُطهراً من كل خطية بدم المسيح والقيام في النور كما هو في النور.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

*





قداسه البابا شنودة 
 صوم الرسل ونشر الكرازة المسيحية
*السيد المسيح هو مَن أختار الرسل لنشر الكرازة المسيحية واستأمنهم على ملكوت السموات.
*كانوا الرسل صيادي الناس .
*من أحد أهم فضائل الآباء الرسل فضيلة الافتقاد للرعية.
*تسلمت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية العقيدة من الإنجيل والرسل.


*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

ثلاثيات صوم الرسل 
 لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا تواضروس







صوم الرسل هو صوم خدمة الكنيسة وهى تنطلق للكرازة نحو العالم كله حسب وصية  السيد المسيح الأخيرة لكل تلاميذه فى كل الأجيال وكل الأزمان "اذهبوا" (مت  1:28). 
 أولاً: إرسالية ثلاثية :
 لقد كانت إرسالية السيد المسيح لهم ثلاثية المهام كما يلى :
1- تلمذوا جميع الأمم شرقاً وغرباً : وهذه التلمذة هى تربية شخصية مسيحية  كاملة أو بالأحرى مشاركة فى الحياة والمصير وهى عمل روحى بالدرجة الأولى  لأنها بناء واعداد روحى متكامل.



2- عمدوا باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس : أى الولادة الجديدة للملكوت الجديد. وهذه المعمودية قائمة أساساً على الإيمان بالثالوث

صوم الرسل هو صوم خدمة الكنيسة وهى تنطلق للكرازة نحو العالم كله حسب وصية  السيد المسيح الأخيرة لكل تلاميذه فى كل الأجيال وكل الأزمان "اذهبوا" (مت  1:28).

أولاً: إرسالية ثلاثية :

لقد كانت إرسالية السيد المسيح لهم ثلاثية المهام كما يلى :
1- تلمذوا جميع الأمم شرقاً وغرباً : وهذه التلمذة هى تربية شخصية مسيحية  كاملة أو بالأحرى مشاركة فى الحياة والمصير وهى عمل روحى بالدرجة الأولى  لأنها بناء واعداد روحى متكامل.

2- عمدوا باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس : أى الولادة الجديدة للملكوت  الجديد. وهذه المعمودية قائمة أساساً على الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس والتوبة  عن الأعمال الميتة القديمة (إذا كان المعمد إنساناً كبيراً)، ولهذا  فالمعمودية هى باب الأسرار ومدخل الحياة المسيحية.

3- علموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به : والتعليم هنا هو العملية اليومية  المصاحبة للحياة المسيحية الجديدة وهى بالأساس كلمة الله الحية والفعالة،  والنبع الدائم لحياة الإنسان المسيحى.

ثانياً: فرحة ثلاثية :

عندما شرع السبعون رسولاً فى إرساليتهم وخدمتهم عادوا بفرح إلى السيد  المسيح، ولكن فرحتهم هذه كانت ثلاثية الأبعاد كما يقرر القديس لوقا الرسول  فى الإنجيل (لو 17:10-20) :

1- فرح بالخدمة : وهذا هو فرح الإنجاز والشعور بتحقيق المهام التى اوكلت  إليهم من قبل السيد. وهذا يبين مقدار حماسهم ونشاطهم ومحبتهم وتعبهم...

2- فرح بالسلطان : وهو البعد الثانى حيث عادوا بفرح من خدمتهم وهو فرح الإنتصار والغلبة والسلطان المعطى

لهم بحيث لا يصيبهم أى أذى من العدو "ولا يضركم شئ".

3- فرح بالملكوت : وهذا هو البعد الأهم الذى يكمل فرحتهم، أى فرح المصير  الأبدى. فالخدمة سوف تنتهى ونأخذ المكافأة.. وحربنا سوف تنتهى وننال  النصرة.. ولكن يبقى نصيبنا السماوى وفرحنا الأبدى "وكل من لم يوجد مكتوباً  فى سفر الحياة طرح فى بحيرة النار" (رؤ 15:20).

ثالثاً: مواهب ثلاثية :

وبعد أن نال الرسل مواهب الروح القدس فى يوم الخمسين، يتكلم القديس بولس عن  هذه العطايا العظيمة والتى يمنحها الله لكنيسته، ويربط بينها وبين  الأقانيم الثلاثة بصورة إيمانية رائعة فيقول فى (1كو 4:12-6) :

1- "أنواع مواهب موجودة ولكن الروح واحد،2- أنواع خدم موجودة ولكن الرب واحد، 3- أنواع أعمال موجودة ولكن الله واحد،

4- الذى يعمل الكل فى الكل".

وهـذه كلهـا (المـــواهب - الخدم - الأعمــــال) هـى عطايـا المسيـح لكنيستـه لتكميـل عملهـا وكرازتها وانتشارها.

رابعاً: ثمار ثلاثية :

وعلى نفس هذه الصورة المدهشة تبدو ثمار الروح القدس وكأنها شجرة لها ثلاثة

فروع، وفى كل فرع ثلاث ثمار كما نقرأ عن ذلك فى (رسالة غل22:5،23) :

1- الفرع الأول : محبة، فرح، سلام: وهى ثمار توجه نظرنا نحو الله مصدرنا، ومصدرها الوحيد لحياتنا، ومنه نفيض بها على الآخرين.

2- الفرع الثانى : طول أناة، لطف، صلاح: وهى ثمار توجه أفكارنا وخدمتنا نحو الآخرين وكأنها تشكل أساسيات علاقتنا الإجتماعية.

3- الفرع الثالث : إيمان، وداعة تعفف: وهى ثمار توجه نظرنا نحو ذواتنا  لنحفظها فى الإيمان، ونجملها بالوداعة، ونمنعها من الشهوات بالتعفف.

خامساً: والبركة الرسولية ثلاثية :

ففى نهاية صلواتنا يختم الأب الكاهن كل خدمة بهذه البركة الثلاثية.

1- محبة الله الآب
 2- نعمة الإبن الوحيد
 3- شركة موهبة عطية الروح القدس
 تكون مع جميعكم...

​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يوليو 2011)

* لماذا تختلف مدة (فطر الميلاد وصوم الرسل)*
* من 81 يوما الى 82 يوما؟*
* تكون مدة فطر الميلاد وأيام صوم الرسل معا 81 يوما على مدى ثلاثة سنوات  متوالية وفى السنة الرابعة (التى تقبل القسمة على 4 بدون باقى) تكون المدة  82 يوما، والسبب فى ذلك يرجع الى موعد عيد الميلاد، فهو ثلاثة سنين يكون  29 كيهك والسنة الرابعة يكون 28 كيهك ومثال ذلك..*
* عيد الميلاد سنة 1704 ش 28 كيهك*
* عيد الميلاد سنة 1705 ش 29 كيهك*
* عيد الميلاد سنة 1706 ش 29 كيهك*
* عيد الميلاد سنة 1707 29 كيهك*
* عيد الميلاد سنة 1708 28 كيهك*
* عيد الميلاد سنة 1709 29 كيهك*
* عيد الميلاد سنة 1710 29 كيهك*
* عيد الميلاد سنة 1711 29 كيهك*
* عيد الميلاد سنة 1712 28 كيهك*
* وذلك لأن الكنيسة تحتفل بعيد البشارة يوم 29 برمهات وبعيد الميلاد يوم 29 كيهك من كل عام قبطى.*
* ومجموع الفترة من 29 برمهات حتى 29 كيهك 275 يوما، على أساس أن النسئ 5 أيام فقط كل ثلاثة سنين متوالية.*

* 9 شهور × 30 = 270 + 5 أيام النسئ = 275*

* ونحن نعلم أن النسئ يأتى 6 أيام كل أربعة سنين مرة فلو كان النسئ 6 أيام وعيد الميلاد فى 29 كيهك تكون الفترة 276 عوضا عن 275 يوما.*
* ولما كانت مدة وجود الجنين فى أحشاء السيدة العذراء ثابتة بلا زيادة  ولا نقص (275 يوما) ولكى لا يزيد يوم وتصل المدة الى 276 يوما لذلك تعيد  الكنيسة عيد الميلاد كل أربعة سنين مرة يوم 28 كيهك.

**وايضا*
* طريقة تحديد موعد عيد العنصرة (البنتيوكستي)*


*  أولا: نحدد موعد عيد القيامة لتلك السنة وكم يوما أنقضت فى شهره*

*  ثانيا: ( 1 ) فإن كان فى برمهات نضيف الى ذلك 19 يوما فتزيد الجملة عن 30 دائما. نسقط منها 30 والباقى يكون موعد عيد العنصرة فى شهر بشنس.*

* ( 2) وإن كان عيد القيامة فى برمودة نضيف اليه 19 يوما المذكورة.*

* فتكون الجملة موعد عيد العنصرة فى بشنس أيضا وإن زادت الجملة عن 30 نسقط منها 30 والباقى يكون موعد يوم عيد العنصرة فى شهر بؤونة.*



* مثال: لتحديد يوم عيد القيامة لسنة 1705 ش*

* فى سنة 1705 ش كان عيد القيامة يوم 22 برمودة*

* (1) نضيف ال 22 الى 19 = 41*

* (2) نسقط من ال 41 ثلاثين يوما*

* 41 – 30 = 11 وهو موعد يوم عيد العنصرة فى شهر بؤونة إذن عيد العنصرة لسنة 1705 ش هو يوم 11 بؤونة.

*









​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يوليو 2011)

*صوم الرسل في س و ج​ 



** س ماهوأساس صوم الرسل في الكنيسة ؟
 ج أساس صوم الرسل هو تصريح رب المجد يسوع عندما سُئل " لماذا يصوم تلاميذ يوحنا و الفريسيون كثيراً و أما تلاميذك لا يصومون؟" 
أجاب يسوع : هل يمكن لبني العرس ان يصوموا و العريس معهم ! مادام العريس  معهم لا يمكنهم ان يصوموا ولكن ستاتي أيام حين يرفع العريس عنهم فحينئذٍ  يصومون في تلك الأيام (مر2: 18-20) 
وقد أشارت أقدم المصادر الدينية والتاريخية إلى هذا الصوم الذي نسب إلى  الرسل الأطهار لأنهم اول من صاموه و كان يسمى في البدء "صوم العنصرة" لانه  يجئ بعد عيد حلول الروح القدس مباشرةً إلا ان مجمع نيقية (325م ) سماه "صوم  الرسل" تكريماً لهم. 

س هل صام التلاميذ بعد أرتفاع العريس عنهم ( اي صعوده) ام بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم؟ 

ج لقد صام التلاميذ مثلما صام معلمهم يسوع . تُرى متى صام يسوع ؟ كل  الأناجيل تشير الى صومه بعد حلول الروح القدس عليه ناسوتياً وقت عماده في  نهر الأردن (اقتبال الروح القدس للبشرية التي كان نائباً عنها) و قبل بدء  خدمته العلنية (مر1: 9-13) وموسى صام قبل خطابه للشعب بالناموس الذي أخذه  من الله في عيد العنصرة . وهكذا يكون اباؤنا الرسل قد صاموا بعد حلول الروح  القدس عليهم و قبل خطابهم للناس بالشريعة المسيحية. والأن نحن نفعل مثلهم.   

س كيف نصوم صوم الرسل ونحن فرحون بحلول الروح القدس ؟ 

ج ربما يوضح هذا المفهوم صوم الكاهن 40 يوم بعد سيامته مباشرةً و"الخلوة  الأربعينية" فالصوم هنا تعبدي لنمو النعمة التي قبلها الكاهن بحلول الروح  القدس عليه بوضع اليد الرسولية , ولإضرام موهبة الروح القدس التي نالها  وإمتداد فعالياتها في حياته فالصوم لا يتعارض إذن مع الفرح الروحاني بمواهب  الروح القدس .  

س ما هي مكانة صوم الرسل بين أصوام الكنيسة ؟ 

 ج يعتبر صوم الرسل من أصوام الدرجة الثانية و يصام انقطاعياً حتى الساعة الثالثة ظهراً , ويسمح فيه بأكل السمك.  

س ما هي مدة صوم الرسل ؟ 
ج لقد قرر مجمع نيقية ان يصام صوم الرسل في الفترة ما بين عيد العنصرة (50  يوم بعد عيد القيامة) وعيد إستشهاد الرسولين بطرس و بولس (5 أبيب-12يوليه) 

 · وحيث ان عيد القيامة غير ثابت فبالتالي عيد العنصرة غير ثابت أيضاً  ويتأرجح عيد القيامة (حسب التقويم الأبقطي)بين 4 أبريل و8 مايو  
 · وبالتالي يكون عيد العنصرة بين 23 مايو , 26 يونيه 
 · وتكون بداية صوم الرسل بين 24 مايو , 27 يونيه 
 · وبالتالي تتأرجح مدة صوم الرسل ما بين 15 يوم , 49 يوم 
*​









​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يونيو 2012)

بجد ميرسي كتييييييير لحضرتك
استفدت كتيييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

*كتاب الروح القدس وعمله فينا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
*







*الروح القدس وعمله فينا - مقدمة


موضوع الروح القدس موضوع هام جدًا في الكنيسة.

فعليه يتوقف كل عملها، وهو العامل في كل أسرارها.

والكنيسة تحتفل كل عام بعيد حلول الروح القدس على الرسل القديسين، ويسمى عيد الخمسين، أو عيد البندكستى، ويعتبر بداية لتاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية، وبدء كرازتها وانتشارها. حيث تحقق فيه وعد السيد الرب لتلاميذه القديسين "ولكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم. وحينئذ تكونون لي شهودًا في أورشليم وكل اليهودية وفي السامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض" (أع1: 8).


وفي عهد الحاضر، صارت لعيد العنصرة أهمية خاصة.

وفيه تمت سيامتة غالبية الآباء الأساقفة.

وشعر جميع الناس بأهمية هذا العيد السيدى، وفرحة الايبارشيات فيه. وفي كل عام كانت تجتمع الآف عديدة من الأقباط في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبري، للاشتراك في الاحتفالات بسامة أحبار الكنيسة الأجلاء. وكنا نلقى عظات ومحاضرات عن الروح القدس في تلك المناسبات السعيدة، وفي اسبوع العنصرة، من الصعب تجميعها كلها ...


وهناك عمل آخر خاص بالروح القدس، أنعم به الله علينا، وهو:

تكريس الميرون المقدس مرتين: في سنة 1981 م، وفي سنة 1986م. ثم لحقة مرات أخرى عدة في عهد البطريرك الأنبا شنودة الثالث (117).

وذلك لاحتياج الكنائس إليه، وبخاصة لتأسيس كنائس عديدة جدًا في بلاد المهجر، واحتياجنا للميرون في تدشين الكنائس والمذابح والمعموديات، وأيضًا ما تحويه الكنائس من الأوانى المقدسة ومن الأوانى المقدسة ومن الايقونات. يضاف إلى هذا احتياج الآباء الكهنة إلى ميرون في سر المسحة المقدسة التى صاروا يتقونها تمامًا بسته وثلاثين رشمًا للمعمد. وكنا نلقى أيضًا عن الروح القدس في أيام تقديس الميرون.

إلى جوار اجابة اسئلة عديدة كانت تصل للبابا شنوده عن الروح القدس. وما نشره قداسته عن الروح القدس في مجلة الكرازة وفي الكرازة وفي جريدة وطنى.


وقد جمعنا ما بين يديك في هذا الكتاب كدفعة أولي.

وقصدنا بالدرجة الأولي أن تكون مقالات روحية:

أما الجزء العقائدى أو اللاهوتى، فله كتاب آخر. ولذلك نعدك إن شاء الله بإصدار كتال عن [ إنبثاق الروح القدس ] ضمن مجموعة كتب ستصدر عن [ اللاهوت المقارن ] في مجال الحوار اللاهوتى الذي توم به سعيًا وراء الوحدة المسيحية. ونستثني من منهجنا الروحي في هذا الكتاب، الفصل الأول الذي موضوعه (من هو الروح القدس)، الذي لزم لنا كمدخل إلى الموضوع الروحى

ونحن نرجو أن تشعر بأهمية الروح القدس في حياتك وخدمتك.

ومن أجل هذا خصصت الكنيسة المقدسة، في السبع صلوات اليومية، صلاة الساعة الثالثة، نتذكر فيها عمل الروح القدس منذ حلوله على التلاميذ يوم عيد العنصرة، مبتهلين إلى روح القدوس أن يحل فينا ويطهرنا من كل دنس. ختامًا هذه المقدمة ، لكي تدخل معنا في موضوع الروح القدس، وعمله فينا وشركتنا معه، وصفات عمل الروح، ومدي استجابتنا أو مقاومتنا له، مع فصل طويل عن (إطفاء الروح). ليكن الرب معك أيها القارئ العزيز، بعينك بعمل روحه القدوس فيك، وفي خدمتك أيضًا .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

*كتاب الروح القدس وعمله فينا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*2- مَنْ هو الروح القدس؟


لابد أن تكون لكم معرفة بالروح القدس من هو؟

وما عمله فيكم ولأجلكم... لكي تكون علاقة به، ولتعرفوا عمق احتاجكم إليه...

الروح القدس هو " روح الله القدوس" (أف4: 30)، (2كو3: 3).

بل الروح القدس هو الله، لأن " الله روح" (يو4: 24).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

*كتاب الروح القدس وعمله فينا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

    3- لاهوت الروح القدس



    قال القديس بطرس " إن الكذب على الروح القدس معناه الكذب على الله" (أع5: 23 ). ومادام هو روح الله، (أي 33: 3) (2كو3: 3)، وهو روح السيد الرب ( اش61: 1)، إذن هو الله.

    هذا المعزي، روح الله، حل على التلاميذ في يوم الخمسين (أع2: 1 4). وهو الذي وعد به الله في سفر يوئيل النبى قائلًا " ويكون بعد ذلك أنى اسكب روحى على كل بشر، فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم، ويحلهم شيوخكم أحلامًا، ويري شبابكم رؤي" ( يؤ2: 28). وقد ذكر القديس بطرس أن هذه النبوءة تحققت في يوم الخمسين (أع2 : 16، 17).


    هو روح الله، وهو " روح إبنه" (غل4: 6) " روح المسيح" (1بط1: 11).

    هو " روح الرب" (اش11: 2) " روح السيد الرب" (اش61: 1). قيل في سفر ايوب الصديق "روح الرب صنعى" (أي33: 4). وقال حزقيال النبى " وحل على روح الرب وقال لي..." (خر11: 5). وقال القديس بطرس في توبيخ ما فعله حنانيا وسفيرا " ما بالكما قد اتفقتما على تجربة روح الرب" (أع5: 9). وهو " روح الحق" (يو14: 17). وقال عنه السيد المسيح "روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق" (يو15: 26). وقال أيضًا " متى جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق" (يو16: 13).


    ويثبت لاهوت الروح القدس أنه في الثالوث القدوس.

    إنه واحد مع الآب والأبن. وفي ذلك يقول السيد المسيح الرب أرسله القديسين " تلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والآبن والروح القدس" (أع28: 19) ولاحظوا هنا أنه يقول " باسم " وليس باسماء... وهذا يوافقه أيضًا ما ورد في رسالة القديس يوحنا الأولي، إذ يقول " فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والكلمة (اللوجوس) والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو5: 7 ).


    ويثبت لاهوته أيضًا أنه الحيى ومعطي الحياة.

    ولذلك يسمى " روح الحياة" (رو8: 2).
. وقد ورد في سفر حزقيال النبى، أنه هو الذي يحيى الموتى (حز37: 9، 10). ومن الذي يستطيع أن يحيى الموتي ويقيهم، إلا الله وحده. الروح القدس هو أقنوم الحياة. هو مصدر الحياة في العالم كله، سواء الحياة بمعني الوجود أو البقاء، أو الحياة مع الله. وبصفه قانون الإيمان بأنه " الرب المحيى".

    ويثبت لاهوت الروح القدس، أنه مصدر الوحى.

    وقانون الإيمان يصف لروح القدس بأنه " الناطق في الأنبياء".

    ولعل هذا يوافق ما ورد في الرسالة الثانية للقديس بطرس الرسول عن الوحي الإلهى إذ قال " لأنه لم تأت نبوءة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط1: 21). ومادام الوحى من الروح القدس، إذن هو من الله، لأنه من روح الله. لذلك قال القديس بولس الرسول " كل الكتاب موحي به من الله، ونافع للتعليم" (2تى3: 16). يقول الرسول أيضًا " حسنًا كلم الروح القدس آباءنا بأشعياء النبى قائلًا.." (أع28: 25 - 27). وكمثال لهذا الوحي قال حزقيال النبى"... وحل على روح الرب وقال لي ك قل هكذا قال الرب..." (حز11: 5). ويقول الوحي الإلهى في سفر اشعياء النبى " أما أنا فعهدي معهم -قال الرب- روحى الذي عليك وكلامى الذي وضعته في فمك لا يزول من فمك، ولا من فم نسلك... من الآن وإلى الأبد" (اش59: 21).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

*كتاب الروح القدس وعمله فينا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

4- صفات الروح القدس اللاهوتية






    نضيف إلى كل هذا، أن الروح القدس اشترك مع الآب والإبن في عملية الخلق.

    فكما قيل عن الآب إنه بالإبن قد عمل العالمين (عب1: 2) " فإنه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الأرض... الكل به وله قد خلق" (كو1: 16) " كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو1: 3)... هكذا يقول الكتاب عن الروح القدس:

    " ترسل روحك فتخلق وتجدد وجه الأرض" (مز104: 30).

    وقيل في سفر أيوب الصديق " روح الرب صنعنى" (أى 33: 4).

    وهذا يدل على لاهوت الروح القدس، لأن القدرة على الخلق خاصة بالله وحده.


    وقد ذكر الكتاب صفات إلهية له، منها الأزلية:

    كما قيل عن السيد المسيح " فكم بالحرى دم المسيح، الذي بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب" (عب9: 14).

    ومن الصفات الإلهية للروح القدس، وجوده في كل مكان.

    وفي ذلك قال داود النبى للسيد الإله " أين أذهب من روحك؟! ومن وجهك أين أهرب ؟! إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت" (مز139: 7) . وطبعًا الواحد الموجود في مكان هو الله.

    ومن الدلاله على وجوده في مكان، عمله فينا.

    يقول بولس الرسول " أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله، وروح الله يسكن فيكم" (1كو3 : 16) وأيضًا " أم لستم تعلمون ان جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم" ( 1كو6: 19). وسكنى الروح في كل المؤمنين، في كل أقطار الأرض، يدل على وجوده في مكان، وبالتالي على لاهوته.

    إذن روح الله في كل مكان، يعمل في المؤمنين ويحل فيهم.

    ومما يثبت لاهوته أيضًا، أنه عالم بكل شيء.

    كما يقول القديس بولس الرسول "... لأن الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله" ( 1كو2: 10). " وهكذا أيضًا أمور الله، لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله " (1كو2: 11). ويقول لنا الرب عن الروح القدس " يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق" ( يو16: 13) " يعلمكم كل شيء، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو14: 26).


    الروح القدس قادر على كل شئ:

    ومن صفات الروح في نبوءة اشعياء إنه " روح القوة" (اش11: 2). وهكذا يتحدث القديس بولس الرسول عن كرازته إنها كانت بقوة آيات وعجائب، بقوة روح الله" ( رو15: 19). ويقول أيضًا ص " برهان الروح والقوة... بقوة الله" (1كو2: 4). والسيد الرب يقول هذا، كما ورد في سفر زكريا النبى " لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة، بل بروحي قال رب الجنود" (زك4: 6).


    ومما يثبت لاهوته أيضًا، أنه مانح المواهب الفائقة.

    يقول الكتاب " كل عطية صالحة، وكل موهبة تامة، هي فوق، نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار" (يع1: 17). ومع ذلك فإن كل المواهب ينسبها الكتاب إلى الروح القدس كما ورد في إصحاح المواهب (1كو12)، إذ يقول الرسول: " فأنواع مواهب موجودة، ولكن الروح واحد".. (1كو12: 4). وبعد أن ذكر انواع المواهب ومنها الحكمة، والإيمان، ومواهب الشفاء، وعمل القوات، والنبوة وتميز الأرواح، والألسنة وترجمتها، وقال " ولكن هذه كلها يعمل الروح الواح بعينه، ٌاسمًا لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء" (1كو12: 11). وطبيعى لا يمكن أنت يمنح كل هذه المواهب، إلا الله.


    والسيد المسيح وصف الروح القدس لتلاميذه بأنه " المعزى البارقليط" (يو16: 7 ). ووصف هذا المعزى بصفات إلهية، فقال:

    أ إنه " يمكث معكم إلى الأبد" (يو14 ك 16). إذن فهو ليس إنسانًا يمكث معهم فترة ويموت، إنما هو روح الله الذي يمكث معهم إلى الأبد، بل قال عنه أكثر من ذلك إنه:

    ب " ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم" (يو14: 17). وعبارة " يكون فيكم " لا ينطبق على إنسان. وقال عنه أيضًا :

    ج " لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه" (يو14: 17). وهذه العبارة أيضًا لا تنطبق على إنسان يراه الناس ويعرفونه.

    وفي رسالة إلى العبرانين يصفه الرسول بأنه " روح النعمة" (عب10: 29). وفي نبوة زكريا يقول الوحي الإلهى " وأفيض على بين داود وعلى سكان أورشليم روح النعمة والتضرعات، فينظرون إلى الذي طعنوه، وينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له في مرارة..." (زك12: 10). والكتاب يسمى الروح القدس أيضًا " روح القداسة" (رو1: 4). ويقول عنه المرتل في المزمور " وبروح رئاسي أعضدنى" ( مز50). ونقول عنه في صلوات الأجبية " روحًا مستقيمًا ومحييًا، روح النبوة والعفة، روح القداسة والعدالة والسلطة". ونقول عنه أيضًا "الملك المعزى، الحاضر في كل مكان والمالئ الكل، كنز الصالحات ومعطى الحياة... " ونطلب إليه قائلين " هلم تفضل وحل فينا، وطهرنا من كل ذنس أيها الصالح، وخلص نفوسنا".


    وفي سفر اشعياء النبى، ما أكثر الأوصاف التي بها روح الله إذ يقول: " ويحل عليه روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب" (اش11: 2). وقد قال السيد المسيح الرب عن بصلئيل الذي قام بصناعة ما يلزم خيمة الاجتماع " وملآته من روح الله بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعه الاختراع" (خر31: 3 6). ولعل بصالئيل هذا أول مثل لموسى " وتلكم جميع حكماء القلوب الذين ملأتهم روح حكمة أن يصنعوا ثياب هرون لتقديسه ليكهن لي" ( خر28: 3).

    وعن روح الحكمة يصلي بولس الرسول من أجل أهل أفسس لكي يعطيهم الله " روح الحكمة والإعلان في معرفته" (اف 1: 17). وذلك لكي " تستنير اذهانكم ليعملوا ما هو رجاء دعوته".
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

*كتاب الروح القدس وعمله فينا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

    5- أقنوم الروح القدس






    شهود يهوه لا يعتقدون أن الروح القدس أقنوم (شخص Hypostasis)، بل يرونه مجرد قوة!!

    وللرد على ذلك نقول إن ما ورد عن الروح القدس في الكتاب المقدس، يدل أنه شخص ...

    فهو يتكلم: ويقول الرب في ذلك لتلاميذه القديسين " لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين، بل روح ابيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم" (مت10: 20). ويقول الرسول أيضًا عنه " إن سمعتم صوته ، فلا تقسوا قلوبكم" (عب3: 7 9)

    وهو الذي قال " افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول، للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه" (أع13: 3 ). فهو هنا يتكلم، وأيضًا يدعو...


    وهو يعلم، ويذكر، ويرشد، ويخبر، ويبكت.

    وفي ذلك يقول الرب لتلاميذه عن الروح القدس " يعلمكم كل شيء، يذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو14: 26). وأيضًا "متى جاء ذاك روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق... ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو16: 12، 13). وهو أيضًا الذي يبكت على خطية (يو16: 8).

    وهو يقود المؤمنين جماعات وأفرادًا.

    يقول الرسول " لأن الذين ينقادون بروح الله، فأولئك هم أبناء الله" (رو8: 14).

    وهو يقيم الرعاة: وعن ذلك قال القديس بولس لأساقفة أفسس " احترزوا إذن لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التى أقامكم الروح القدس عليها أساقفة" (أع20: 28). وهو الذي يحدد تحكات الخدام. فيقول القديس لوقا الإنجيلى عن القديس بولس الرسول وأصحابه " وبعد ما اجتازوا في فريجية وكورة غلاطية، منعهم الروح القدس أن يتكلمون بالكلمة في آسيا. فلما أتوا إلى ميسيا، حاولوا أن يذهبوا إلى بيثينية، فلم يدعهم الروح " (أع16: 6، 7).

    والروح القدس يعزى المؤمنين ويشفع فيهم.

    يقول السيد المسيح " وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيًا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد" (يو15: 26).  ويقول الرسول " الروح نفسه فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها" ( رو8: 26).

    إذن هذا الذي يتكلم ويعلم ويذكر، ويرشد ويخبر، ويبكت، ويقود المؤمنين ويقيم الرعاة، ويحدد تحركاتهم، ويعزى ويشفع... أليس هو شخصًا؟!

    أما القوة فهي إحدي نتائج حلوله على المؤمنين (أع1: 8). كما نقول أيضًا إن حلوله يمنح غيره وحرارة، ويمنح حكمة ومعرفة... إلخ.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

*كتاب الروح القدس وعمله فينا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

6- إنبثاق الروح القدس






    نحن نؤمن بأن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب.

    وهذا واضح من تعليم السيد المسيح نفسه في الأنجيل المقدس، إذ قال لتلاميذه القديسين عن الروح القدس "روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق..." (يو15: 26) . وهذا هو نفس ما يقوله قانون الإيمان المسيحى " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس، بالرب الحميى المنبثق من الآب". وهذا ما قرره مجمع القسطنطينة المسكونى المقدس المنعقد سنة 381 م.

    ولكن الكاثوليك يقولون " المنبثق من الآب والآبن".

    فيضيفون عبارة " والآبن " Filioque وهي إضافة لم تكن موجودة إطلاقا في أصل قانون الإيمان. ولم تكن معروفة في القرون الأولى للمسيحية. ومبدأ ظهورها – كما يقولون – كان في أسبانيا في القرن السادس، وانتقل منها إلى رومة:

    وقد لاقت هذه الإضافة معارضة من الكاثوليك في القرون الأولى.

    ويقال أن البابا ليو الثالث في أوائل القرن التاسع، علق لوحتين إحداهما باللاتينية والأخرى باليونانية، لقانون الإيمان بغير هذه الإضافة وقال "لا أريد أن أغير إيمان آبائي". والكاثوليك الذين يستخدمون اليونانية لا يقبلون هذه الإضافة.

    ولم تستقر إضافة " والابن " عند الكاثوليك اللاتيني إلا في القرن الحادي عشر.

    وقد سببت انقسامات كثيرة بلا داع...

    وهي أيضًا ضد للثالوث القدوس. وكما قال البعض إنها تجعل في الثالوث ابنين وأبوين، إن كان الروح القدس يعتبر ابنًا للابن، إن كان منبثقًا منه ويكون الابن أبًا له أيضًا...!!

    ويحاول الكاثوليك أن يثبتوا هذه العقيدة عندهم ببعض آيات تدور حول ارسال الأبن للروح القدس كما في (يو15: 26) التي هي صريحة في انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب على الرغم من ارسال الأبن له.

    وهناك فرق كبير بين الإرسال والانبثاق.

    الانبثاق أزلي، والإرسال في حدود الزمان.

    الروح القدس منبثق من الآب منذ الأزل، بحكم فهمنا للثالوث. ولكن الابن أرسله لتلاميذه في يوم الخمسين...

    ولا أريد الآن أبحث معكم هذا الموضوع لاهوتيًا.

    لأن هدف هذا الكتاب هو هدف روحي بالدرجة الأولى بعيدًا عن الجدل اللاهوتي الذي سننشر عنه إن شاء الله في كتاب آخر. إنما أردت أن أشير مجرد إشارة...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

*كتاب الروح القدس وعمله فينا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

  7- خمسة رموز للروح القدس


    نذكر في هذا المقال خمسة رموز إلى الروح القدس وهي:

    1- الحمامة،

    2- الماء،

    3- النار،

    4- الزيت،

    5- الريح العاصف.

    وسنحاول أن نتناول كل رمز منها بشئ من الإيجاز، حسب شرح الكتاب المقدس: 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

*كتاب الروح القدس وعمله فينا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

8- الحمامة من رموز الروح القدس






    وقد ورد هذا الأمر في قصة عماد السيد المسيح له المجد، إذ قيل عن يوحنا المعمدان إنه " رأي روح الله نازلًا مثل حمامة وآتيًا عايه" (مت 3: 16). وفي إنجيل مارمرقس " رأي السموات قد انشقت، والروح مثل حمامة نازلًا عليه" ( مر1: 10). " ونزل علية الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة" (لو3: 22).

    ولذلك فالكنيسة أو النفس البشرية الممتلئة من الروح القدس، شبهت بحمامة Pigeon.

    وهذا واضح جدًا في سفر النشيد، إذ يقول الرب لهذه النفس للكنيسة "يا حمامتى، يا كاملتى" (نش5: 2) (نش6: 9). وأيضًا "عيناك حمامتان" (نش1: 15). ولعله يعنى النظرة البسيطة البريئة الروحية التي قال عنها الرب في العظة على الجبل " إن كانت عينيك بسيطة، فجسدك كله نيرًا" (مت5: 22). وما هو أعظم مثل لهذه البساطة والبراءة؟ يقول:

    " كونوا بسطاء كالحمام" (مت10: 16).

    وهذه صفة الناس الروحيين، الذين يعمل الروح فيهم، يعطيهم صفة الحمامة التي ترمز إلى الروح. هديل الحمام يرمز إلى تسبيح الروح لعل الحمام أيضًا يذكرنا بالوح في حمامة نوح التي أتت إليه ببشري السلام ممثلة في ورقة زيتون خضراء...؟ ورفرفة الحمامة بجناحيها يذكرنا بقصة الخليقة، وقد قيل في البدء " وروح الله يرفرف على وجة المياة" (تك1: 2)
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

*كتاب الروح القدس وعمله فينا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

9- الماء من رموز الروح القدس






    يرمز الماء إلى الروح في أنه سبب الحياة، أو لأنه غذاء ضروري ولازم للحياة. وفي ذلك يقول المزمور الأول عن الإنسان البار إنه "يكون كشجرة مغروسة على مجارى المياة" (مز1: 3). وهذه المياه تعطيها الحياة. ولذلك أكمل قائلًا "تعطى ثمرها في حينه وورقها لا ينتثر". ولعل بنفس المعنى يقول في مزمورلا آخر "مجارى المياة تفرح مدينة الله" (مز45: 4).


    والله ذاته شبة نفسه ينبوع الماء الحى.

    فقال في سفر ارمياء النبى "تركونى أنا ينبوع المياة الحية، لينقروا لأنفسهم آبارًا، آبارًا مشققة لا تضبط ماء" (أر2: 13)... حقًا إنه ينبوع الماء الحى، لأن منه ينبثق الروح القدس (يو15: 26).

    وهذا الماء الحى ذكره السيد المسيح في حديثه مع المرأة السامرية، فقال:

    "لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله، ومن الذي يقول أعطنى لأشرب، لطلبت أنت منه، فأعطاك ماء حيًا" (يو4: 10). ثم قال "من يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا، فلن يعطش إلى الأبد. بل الماء الذي أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية" (يو4: 13، 14).


    والرمز واضح جدًا وصريح في قول الرب:

    " من أمن بى كما قال الكتاب تجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حى. قال هذا عن الروح الذى كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه. لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أعطى بعد " (يو7: 38، 39).

    لهذا شبه الآباء الرسل بالأنهار، لأنهم كانوا يحملون للناس هذا الماء الحى، يهبونهم الروح القدس الذي يرويهم ويعذبهم، ويصير فيها ينبوعًا لحياة أبدية وهكذا قيل عنهم لما هاجمهم اليهود والرمان، فصرخوا بسببهم إلى الله... قيل عنهم " رفعت الأنهار يا رب، رفعت الأنهار صوتها. ترفع الأنهار صوتها من صوت مياة كثيرة" (مز92).


    ولعل رمز الماء إلى الروح القدس، يظهر واضحًا في المعمودية، حيث نولد من الماء والروح" (يو3: 5).

    يحل الروح القدس في الماء، فلا يصير بعد ماء حيًا، يمكن أن يولد الإنسان منه ميلادًا ثانيًا، وينال منه غسل " حميم " الميلاد الثاني (تى3: 5). وينال منه الإنان التطهير والتقديس، كما قال الرسول " لكن اغتسلتم، بل تقدستهم بل تبررتم، باسم يسوع وبروح إلهنا" (1كو6: 11). وعن هذا قال الرب في سفر حزقيال للخاطئة أورشليم " حممتك بالماء، وغسلت عنك دماءك، ومسحتك بالزيت" ( مز16: 9). عبارة حممتك بالماء ترمز إلى عمل الروح في المعمودية، ومسحتك بالزيت ترمز إلى المسحة المقدسة بزيت الزيتون.

    ما أكثر ما ورد في الكتاب عن الماء الحى. يمكن أن تتبعه. اقرأ مقالنا عن الماء في كتاب (خميس العهد) ضمن مجموعة كتب اسبوع الآلام... ونتنتقل إلى رمز آخر هو:
*​


----------

